# Stars of 2mrw, contest prep thread



## DB

Right.. Raikey has been hasseling me to start a thread about my prep... sooooo here it is!!

10 weeks out this sunday...so 73days out 2day!!

been dieting for nearly 2 weeks(see below) and seems to be going ok..

using carb cycling pretty much and its workin nicely so far.. nothing is set in stone and i am open to change the whole way through. seeing the guy that is coachin me on sunday so that will no doubt be a big diet change around and cardio mix up..we shall see and i will keep u posted..

diet so far is...

6 day carb cycling rotation

low day

low day

medium day

low day

low day

refeed day

then repeat...

7:30:10g glutamine- 30mins stationary bike (while playing playstation lol)

8am: Oats (50g low day 75 medium) 8 whole eggs 1 scoop eg white powder

11am: protien shake with either udo's or fish oils ( fats swapped for 25g oats on med day)

1pm: 200g chicken breast 40g rice (70g medium day)

4pm: 200g chicken breast 40g rice

5:30pm: protien shake with either udo's or fish oils

8pm: 200g chicken breast or 300g sirloin 40g rice

11pm: 8 eggs ( 2 whole)

11:30: bed

training days i have a PWO shake at 7 instead of the one at 5:30

supps are:

creatine

glutamine

multi vit

garlic

vit c 1000mg

b6 250mg

dessicated liver tabs with breakfast

melatotin to help me get a solid nights sleep

clen/ecya on rotation

sann tight

Extra supplements  :

EQ 750mg

sust 875mg

primo 300mg

This is the bigest cycle i have run by a long way.. seems to be ok at the mo wil assess every week tho

swapping at 6 weeks out

tren

test prop

masterone

proviron a couple of weeks out

maybe winny

all doses for the change unknown

like i said all is open to suggestions and changes as this part i have planned out myself 

ok pic time lol!

been on a low carb diet for the last few days so was not in the mood to pose in the slightest! wil get some proper ones at the weekend...sorry about the **** quality of this one

Like i said any input would be cool

big thanks to raikey for his help so far


----------



## Captain Hero

Cant really comment on the roids bro but diet looks decent to me!

Do you normally take melatonin to help you sleep dude?

Good pic mate, anyone helping you with your posing routine mate?


----------



## pookie69

It's always enlightening to see what you guys who know what you're doing eat and do. Thanks for that.

You look *awesome *mate - best of luck to you!!!


----------



## DB

Cap said:


> Cant really comment on the roids bro but diet looks decent to me!
> 
> Do you normally take melatonin to help you sleep dude? if its hot yes but am mainly taking it so i can get a solid sleep to recover
> 
> Good pic mate, anyone helping you with your posing routine mate?Yeah..the dude that is coachin me... but i'm quite a hot piece of ass on the dance floor anyway lmfao


 :beer:

cheers for your comment pookie


----------



## TypeR

i dont no much but that diet looks really simple and affective!

All the best to you! :lift:

Ben


----------



## crazycacti

looking at your forearms - thats some bashing of the bishop you've been doing there yesser!!

diet looks good bud... it'll change your body no end - your very lean already, impressive, but... it won't change face... thank god they don't judge on your ugly mut! lol

cycle and diet costing you a bomb right??


----------



## 3752

the diet above is that for a low day??

how many times are you doing cardio and how many times per day?

the roids look good mate no need to use anything else in my opinion although A-dex for the last month at 1mg ed will help hardness.

the pic looks decent mate would like to see one from behind and one of your legs....

hopefully i should get down to train with you and V soon....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

stupid question but......the weights for the rice -is that dry or cooked?


----------



## Ralphy

Thats more than likely uncooked weight!! I could be wrong but if that is cooked weight, DB's brought a whole new meaning to Low Carb Day.

DB, your looking good matey. Big and lean! That picture almost looks super imposed.. the width of your forearms look bigger than your neck and head .

Keep up the good efforts mate, we'll be cheering you on soon from the crowd.

Ralphy


----------



## robdog

You are def looking real good mate, nice and lean so you will come in well imo.

I look forward to following this mate all the best.


----------



## hackskii

Damn dude, You look strong.....................

Those 4arm's are pretty massive.

I like the diet.

Had a few brews bro so I am happy right now.

I think you look hot, Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!Smokin!!!!!!!!!RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love these journals...............

Good luck Mate, I know you will do well....................


----------



## John

your looking very good, a great starting point baz it may not be as hard on you as you are pretty lean now, lol who am i kidding it,ll be hell mate but were with you.

those forearms do look big you winker, as paul says though in a few days when your up to it get some pics done of the legs and the rear.

im looking forward to a detailed journal mate thanks again.


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> the diet above is that for a low day??yes *cringes for abuse that i have fuked it up*lol,
> 
> how many times are you doing cardio and how many times per day?30 mins every morning 7 times a week, droppin pretty quick at the mo so will up it when it slows sound ok?i'm a young'un remeber dude we burn fat easy lol!
> 
> the roids look good mate no need to use anything else in my opinion although A-dex for the last month at 1mg ed will help hardness.cool
> 
> the pic looks decent mate would like to see one from behind and one of your legs....weekend and u will have some
> 
> hopefully i should get down to train with you and V soon....ok but can we do somethign easy like bck this time?? :boohoo:


cheers paul


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

U kno what i think dude! but for the record u look good, real good! and that diet is killa! so im sure with all ur supps  and cardio u will look gr8 come comp day! keep it up!


----------



## RAIKEY

well done on planning thus far mate,.....looks well thought out..

as said above , the arms are sick,.....

and serratus .....POW!.....lol...

should nail the condition from the looks of it your well on target...

i,m really exited for you Baz and as John says,will be following this really keenly,.......


----------



## David Lloyd

already looking leaner DB

do u have the total macro's for all those meals - so u know how many cals your gettin and what ratio to pro/carb/fat

be good to work it out so u know what needs changing next time

glutamine dont do **** by the way

only about 10% of it gets absorbed by the intestine - (waiting for people to challenge me on this :rolleye11 )

save your money


----------



## 3752

in answer to your questions young man...... 

the diet above is that for a low day??yes *cringes for abuse that i have fuked it up*lol,

not fukc up mate but i think you should have the same amount of carbs but drop the carbs at 8.00pm and add them to your 3rd and 4th meals instead....

how many times are you doing cardio and how many times per day?30 mins every morning 7 times a week, droppin pretty quick at the mo so will up it when it slows sound ok?i'm a young'un remeber dude we burn fat easy lol!

sorry mate don't remember that far back....  i would drop this to 6 days a week and do it twice on wednesday when you don't train...

the roids look good mate no need to use anything else in my opinion although A-dex for the last month at 1mg ed will help hardness.cool

the pic looks decent mate would like to see one from behind and one of your legs....weekend and u will have some 

Great...

hopefully i should get down to train with you and V soon....ok but can we do somethign easy like Legs and Calfs this time?? :boohoo:

of course ...Legs it is then mate glad you suggested it mate..


----------



## DB

David Lloyd said:


> already looking leaner DB
> 
> do u have the total macro's for all those meals - so u know how many cals your gettin and what ratio to pro/carb/fat
> 
> be good to work it out so u know what needs changing next time
> 
> glutamine dont do **** by the way
> 
> only about 10% of it gets absorbed by the intestine - (waiting for people to challenge me on this :rolleye11 )
> 
> save your money Bulk powders.com costs fuk all!lol


James llwellen (sp sorry mate) uses it i think so good enough for him...

Macro's will work it out at the weekend.. but u know me dude.. prefer to go by look than numbers


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:



> in answer to your questions young man......
> 
> the diet above is that for a low day??yes *cringes for abuse that i have fuked it up*lol,
> 
> not fukc up mate but i think you should have the same amount of carbs but drop the carbs at 8.00pm and add them to your 3rd and 4th meals instead....
> 
> how many times are you doing cardio and how many times per day?30 mins every morning 7 times a week, droppin pretty quick at the mo so will up it when it slows sound ok?i'm a young'un remeber dude we burn fat easy lol!
> 
> sorry mate don't remember that far back....  i would drop this to 6 days a week and do it twice on wednesday when you don't train...
> 
> the roids look good mate no need to use anything else in my opinion although A-dex for the last month at 1mg ed will help hardness.cool
> 
> the pic looks decent mate would like to see one from behind and one of your legs....weekend and u will have some
> 
> Great...
> 
> hopefully i should get down to train with you and V soon....ok but can we do somethign easy like Legs and Calfs this time?? :boohoo:
> 
> of course ...Legs it is then mate glad you suggested it mate..


cheers mate will adjust the carbs accordingly 

cardio drop aswell seems fine by me!lol

legs&calves ok just let me know when u are coming so i can have my excuses ready!lmfao

:beer:


----------



## David Lloyd

DB said:


> James llwellen (sp sorry mate) uses it i think so good enough for him...
> 
> Macro's will work it out at the weekend.. but u know me dude.. prefer to go by look than numbers


honestly glutamine is Sh!te mate

i have read tonnes of studies on it

glutamine is the most abundant amino acid in protein anyway

so if you are eating a high protein diet you are already getting more than enough

just trying to warn u and save u some cash cos i know expensive all this supplementing is

i'll try and find the studies for ya


----------



## Ironman

Dude youd win on those arms alone lol looking really good mate - cant comment on your prep, i'll leave that to those that know! But im sure you'll nail it with all the sounds advice.

Youve got a quality phisique from what I can see - excellent bro!!


----------



## DB

Ok my training...

normally a 3 day split but upped it to EOD now

*chest&arms*- havent trained arms for ages and just started to add them in again to get soem more detail

3x8 flat bench/incline bench on rotation

2x8 then one burn out set lighter weight-incline dumbells

3x8 weighted dips

3 stes of cable flies

3x8 Bi's standing alternating curls

2x8 concentration

2x10 hammers

3x8 skulls

2x10 rope push downs

1 set kick backs

*Legs-*

Squats ass2grass 2x6 then 1x20

leg press 2x10

walkin lunges 2 sets to failure

2x10 extentions

3x15 Hamstring curls

2x10 SLDL

*Back&shoulders*

3x12 chins

3x10 bent over rows (curl grip)

3x10 hammer strength row

3x10 lat pull down

2x8 dumbell or smith shoulder press

2x10 machine shoulder press

3x10 lat raises

3x10 rear delt raises

3x10 shrugs

Abs and calves done EOD also

alot more sets than i am use to... i find it hard to exert myself on one or 2 sets like i can on a full carb diet..

like i said i train EOD so each body part gets hit just over once a week... i do change it about a lil each week tho so this is an outline..


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> Ok my training...
> 
> normally a 3 day split but upped it to EOD now
> 
> *chest&arms*- havent trained arms for ages and just started to add them in again to get soem more detail
> 
> 3x8 flat bench/incline bench on rotation
> 
> 2x8 then one burn out set lighter weight-incline dumbells
> 
> 3x8 weighted dips
> 
> 3 stes of cable flies
> 
> 3x8 Bi's standing alternating curls
> 
> 2x8 concentration
> 
> 2x10 hammers
> 
> 3x8 skulls
> 
> 2x10 rope push downs
> 
> 1 set kick backs
> 
> *Legs-*
> 
> Squats ass2grass 2x6 then 1x20
> 
> leg press 2x10
> 
> walkin lunges 2 sets to failure
> 
> 2x10 extentions
> 
> 3x15 Hamstring curls
> 
> 2x10 SLDL
> 
> *Back&shoulders*
> 
> 3x12 chins
> 
> 3x10 bent over rows (curl grip)
> 
> 3x10 hammer strength row
> 
> 3x10 chins
> 
> 2x8 dumbell or smith shoulder press
> 
> 2x10 machine shoulder press
> 
> 3x10 lat raises
> 
> 3x10 rear delt raises
> 
> 3x10 shrugs
> 
> Abs and calves done EOD also
> 
> alot more sets than i am use to... i find it hard to exert myself on one or 2 sets like i can on a full carb diet..
> 
> like i said i train EOD so each body part gets hit just over once a week... i do change it about a lil each week tho so this is an outline..


nice mate! whats with the 5 sets of chins in one workout though bro? obviously you know what you are dong mate im not doubting that but just wondered why it was? are they like close grip then wide grip chins?


----------



## DB

Cap said:


> nice mate! whats with the 5 sets of chins in one workout though bro? obviously you know what you are dong mate im not doubting that but just wondered why it was? are they like close grip then wide grip chins?


good spot changed now mate it was meant to read lat pull down


----------



## David Lloyd

like it DB

have u tried supersetting for a crazy pump

or triple dropsets

i always do them while cutting - ups the heart rate and makes u sweat big time

and the pump is crazy


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Go for it mate. I think this is going to be a really interesting read as the show approaches, and I think you'll do very respectively on the day. Best of luck.


----------



## DB

crazycacti said:


> cycle and diet costing you a bomb right??


sust was pretty much free from egypt.. and those kind soles at sci-tek hooked me up good with the rest for a nice price... i should think so with the bulk i buy in LOL

food- chicken is cheapo stuff from asda as is eggs, steak is free from my mate who is a butcher....rice is dirt cheap anyway 



David lloyd said:


> have u tried supersetting for a crazy pump
> 
> or triple dropsets


Na i hate that stuff... the odd drop set is ok for me but supersettin just gives me a pump no real stimulation imo :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck fella! Looking huge in the pic, but then I told you that when I saw ya!

I'll have to send you some more anal porn with all that test in you!

Looking forward to reading this thread, good luck in the coming weeks my friend...

J


----------



## Golden Man

Good luck with the prep I hate the last 2-3 weeks(not including the last week).Good luck.Dont do a ED and screw up that last 2-3 week period.Ps hope you do well


----------



## Tinytom

Glutamine - essential fr contest prep IMO

Peptide bonded is what I use cos normal glutamine doesn't get absorbed as well.

Don't care what a study says, I know that it works for me. No offence DL, just my opinion.


----------



## Aftershock

DB when I look at that picture my first instinct is "that dudes head is to small for his body!" honesty thats what I thought, im not taking the pi$$ mate. Now to my mind that has got to be a good thing eh?

You've already got a low bf 10 weeks out so you should be ripped come contest day for sure


----------



## hackskii

Not only that but it seems young guys rip up fast.


----------



## David Lloyd

Tinytom said:


> Glutamine - essential fr contest prep IMO
> 
> Peptide bonded is what I use cos normal glutamine doesn't get absorbed as well.
> 
> Don't care what a study says, I know that it works for me. No offence DL, just my opinion.


no offence taken but how do u know what effect the gluatamine has on your body

when u are also doubtless running AAS plus other supplementation also

its not just a couple of studies here and there - there are thousands of them to proves that oral administration is just not effective

hospitals adminiter glutamine intravenously for burn victims which IS effective

oral ingestion is a whole other story, and just simply isnt necessary

not to mention that whey protein is 19% glutamine anway

making (in my- and numerous scientific studies opinion) extra glutamine supplementation unnecessary

ps - sorry for spamming (AGAIN) your thread DB :spammer:

if the debate continues i'll start another thread


----------



## Littleluke

You ugly fooker...

You're looking quality already DB with so much time infront of you.. Arms are awesome, not a great pic to show chest at its best but I look forward to the up coming pics, post them now so I can see them before my holiday.. Good luck mate and well done for your current condition.


----------



## Truewarrior1

great to see DB, might have to shoot up to kingston and arrange a session with you mate. we both gotta similar head style.


----------



## Tinytom

depends on when you use it (Glutamine)

before am cardio and evening training it can make an impact on endurance (this was the only thing I changed last time I dieted while keeping all other factors the same)

Glutamine when taken with food can be absorbed by the lumen in the stomach which makes it useless but on an empty stomach it can make a difference. Interesting about the intravenous Glutamine admin - maybe thats related to the IGF release?

Glutamine also depends on a certain state to be used effectvely, when the body is heading towards catabolic state like on a bbing diet the beenfits will be more apparent. I doubt any of those studys were done carb deficient and dieting bodybuilders as this state would make the absorption of Glutamine conditionally essential.

This debate always comes up the other UKM site when competitin time comes around and there are always 2 sides to the argument which are both valid, I'd advise trying to see it there is a difference.


----------



## DB

ok a few moe pics.. yes my posing does need some serious work 

aftershock thanks for the small head comment.. bastard!lol

Truewarrior.. give me a shout mate i train EOD


----------



## DB

more


----------



## Ralphy

Nice pics my man. Great physique, you're gonna look brill come comp day.

Keep it up.

Oh yeah, show us your wheels!


----------



## John

but when we gonna see them wheels, we need the quads, hams and calfs baby .


----------



## Robsta

Excellent physique mate, just a shame you'll never be good looking though.....

You remind me of that shrunken head dude off beetlejuice...lmao


----------



## John

robsta9 said:


> Excellent physique mate, just a shame you'll never be good looking though.....
> 
> You remind me of that shrunken head dude off beetlejuice...lmao


ouch


----------



## Robsta

He knows I love him really....lol

Still laughing to myself about the beetlejuice joke....lol


----------



## Captain Hero

Good work baz! As John said get some pics of your legs! Awesome upper body though mate!


----------



## Tatyana

Nice shape on you Baz Pants!

Bite the bullet and please take a pic of the full body please!

Your legs are a nice shape too!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom

Baz I'm impressed with your condition so far out.

Legs need to be on show though.

Cheat day not a problem like we were talking about.


----------



## 3752

Baz very good mate impressed with your back


----------



## DB

cheers guys will get a piccy of the wheels up! they are ok 

tom/paul- condition wise u reckon i should keep doing what i am doin? or up/lower cardio up/lower carb etc?


----------



## David Lloyd

good pics baz - and looks like your abs are finally comming out of hibernation

good work

i've seen the wheels of DB in person - and they are pretty freaky

he's definitely not hiding anything

infact he loves dropping his pants infront of the whole gym

so i dunno why he aint got any pics up yet


----------



## DB

David Lloyd said:


> infact he loves dropping his pants infront of the whole gym
> 
> so i dunno why he aint got any pics up yet


LOL cheers gaffa... i only drop my pants when your training as it gives me a semi  :spammer:


----------



## RAIKEY

and you bollocked me for spamming....

lol..

hey Baz nice piccies mate ,.

your back is something else !,...gonna have loads of detail,......

and abs too!!??.... swit swoo!!


----------



## Tinytom

I reckon you should carry on with what you're doing mate until you start to hit a plateau. Personally the sooner you get the fat off the better it'll be cos then you can eat into your show and be more pumped on stage.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Sounds like gr8 advise^^, lookin real good retard (DB hehe) abs are coming through nice now and the back is just gettin better and better! keep it up ****!


----------



## lisa1436114506

Aftershock said:


> DB when I look at that picture my first instinct is "that dudes head is to small for his body!" honesty thats what I thought, im not taking the pi$$ mate. Now to my mind that has got to be a good thing eh?
> 
> You've already got a low bf 10 weeks out so you should be ripped come contest day for sure


funny u should say that as we have always called him peanut head lol 

im really proud of him though he is doing so well:first: looking really good baby


----------



## 3752

agree with Tom Baz keep going with what your doing until the weight loss and the condition comes to a halt...


----------



## Ironman

Mate you look mint - back arms shoulders etc well impressive. Well done!!


----------



## Robsta

lisa said:


> funny u should say that as we have always called him peanut head lol
> 
> im really proud of him though he is doing so well:first: looking really good baby


lmao.....peanut head....


----------



## hackskii

Yah DB, my fav pic is the one not flexing, you look big standing there.

For a second I thought it was Badnewshughes


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

hackskii said:


> Yah DB, my fav pic is the one not flexing, you look big standing there.
> 
> For a second I thought it was Badnewshughes


yeah both penis, i mean penut heads...:rolleye11:spammer:


----------



## DB

ok i tried to take a leg pic but it aint very good as in the toilets at work lol!

will get some better ones up.. 2 low carbs day so abit flat today


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Killa legs, all nice n shavin too, u kno how to work a crowd u dirty whore! lol


----------



## Ralphy

Nice wheels....... 26 inch chrome 

No seriously good legs mate, big and vascular.

Ralphy


----------



## Tinytom

Those look awesome for a first timer mate. want to see from th eback as well so can see your hamstrings


----------



## RAIKEY

DB said:


> ok i tried to take a leg pic but it aint very good as in the toilets at work lol!
> 
> will get some better ones up.. 2 low carbs day so abit flat today


*fcuk me**!!*

look at those bad boys ,......

ohhh this gets better with every post,....

i,m genuinley exited ,.......

you're gonna come in great mate.....


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> want to see from th eback as well so can see your hamstrings


weakest bodypart mate  killin them twice a week now... they need some work dude... they are coming through quite ripped but just hardly any mass there... but i am workin on it its abit hard to take a hammy pic in the bogs lol! 

cheers for the props guys


----------



## David Lloyd

DB said:


> weakest bodypart mate  killin them twice a week now... they need some work dude... they are coming through quite ripped but just hardly any mass there... but i am workin on it its abit hard to take a hammy pic in the bogs lol!
> 
> cheers for the props guys


 legs weakest bodypart???

if mine looked like that they would be my best bodypart

twice a week? on top of cardio? holy Sh!t :boohoo:


----------



## DB

na i mean hamstrings gaffa quads are ok... really need to get some hams tho!!

quads only once a week hams twice


----------



## hackskii

Them wheels like nice.


----------



## John

it gets better by the post, good effort baz, you should just have asked one of the boys you work with to go in the cubicle and shoot your hams and calfs, and i mean shoot pics ,lol not shoot on you


----------



## Ironman

Jesus Christ dude - calm down with the legs bro before they burst!!! Thought Rhul had started posting for a second!!


----------



## Captain Hero

quality legs bro! You never work on your hammies much before dude? or they not grow as well as your other body parts do?


----------



## DB

Cap said:


> quality legs bro! You never work on your hammies much before dude? or they not grow as well as your other body parts do?


mmm na i alway work them but always at the end of my leg work out after squats leg press and lunges and i am physically drained when doing leg curls and SLDL... so will have to start prioritizing them 

my arms grow easily so do my delts... chest is very hard to get growth for me


----------



## RAIKEY

do you use the leg press at all baz?....

(i think you do , but i'm too lazy to look at your routine,)

i find that when i use leg press, if i keep my foot position nearer the top of the plate, it hits a the percentage of work from quad/hams increases in favour of the hams,....


----------



## DB

yeah i do that already cheers tho stu..


----------



## hackskii

RAIKEY said:


> do you use the leg press at all baz?....
> 
> (i think you do , but i'm too lazy to look at your routine,)
> 
> i find that when i use leg press, if i keep my foot position nearer the top of the plate, it hits a the percentage of work from quad/hams increases in favour of the hams,....


Glute too.

This is correct Raikey.

Easier on the knees as well.


----------



## RAIKEY

only reason i do it is cos its a bit easier ,

and so i can pile the plates on and look good

hee hee

recently started doin em sinlge leg,......feels great,

dont know the exact advantage but it feels better


----------



## homer

hi there db glad all is going well for ya will be there to see ya show by the looks of it your gonna do really well just keep with it my friend


----------



## John

single leg, they do feel good. i also like to get my feet all round the sled, 2 sets middle narrow, 2 middle wide, 2 top narrow, 2 top wide etc, just feels good all over.


----------



## Tatyana

Hey Baz pants,

Your legs are BIGGER than last time you showed me! AMAZING work hun!

I BUMP Tom, need to see a side and back shot to see hamstring sweeps (in pants please)!

I would also like to see a full pic of you doing a few of the compulsory poses!

THE ENTIRE PACKAGE!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH we have a star in the making!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB

Thats it for pics for at least 3 weeks so i can assess some changes 

cheers for the help i will keep u posted as i go!


----------



## Carlos901

seen more meat on a butchers pencil haha only jokeing mate.

baz, you look good, u have packet alot more on since i last seen some pics of you. your legs look awsom. arms are huge, your chest doesnt look bad mate? chest is my weak point aswell.

your gonna do well baz, i hope i can get down there and cheer you on.


----------



## Kel

looking very good mate, keep up the graft it will be worth it in the end,


----------



## DB

ok 68 days out... (sounds better than 9.5 weeks  )

Did legs & abs 2day

Squats were good and havent dropped any weight of my working sets which is nice mentally... actually got an extra rep out!

really tried to prioritize my hamstrings by doing them after squats but before leg press seems alot better and i am really feeling that workout!!

hopefully 9 weeks will be enough time to make some improvements to my hams.. fingers crossed..

did my first real ab workout 2day think i left it abit late but hey hoo....

they also feel well worked, all in all still happy in the gym...

the one thing i am really struggling with (mentally) is lookin smaller in clothes.. my face has dropped alot of water and i look abit gaunt&pale, had a few comments at work with peolpe sayin i look like i have lost weight which is hard to hear...

dont mind them sayin i look tired tho LOL coz i am!!!!


----------



## romeo69

Keep it up dude, from the pics u should come in very well for the comp.


----------



## squat_this

DB, did someone say you're from Kingston mate...as in Kingston-upon-Thames?

Where do you train? I used to live just the other side of the river and went to college in Kingston. I've moved into the Surrey countryside now though which sucks!

WHen do tickets for the show become available. I'll try and come and support.

Quads look awesome mate...synthol abuser! LOL. only joking!


----------



## 3752

Baz i am going to be down at your gym next wednesday evening to train legs with you and V.....so rest well my good freind and get Lisa to pick you up


----------



## John

Pscarb said:


> Baz i am going to be down at your gym next wednesday evening to train legs with you and V.....so rest well my good freind and get Lisa to pick you up


cain that bad boy, make him crawl


----------



## hackskii

John said:


> cain that bad boy, make him crawl


Yah Paul, teach the poor lad right!


----------



## Mr Chef

quads look great DB as does the rest of you

Whats your BF% at the mo?


----------



## DB

FFS!! i dont train wednesdays!! cardio only 

oh well i will come and support u both 

i may bring lisa with and watch her squrm aswell!!



Squatthis said:


> Quads look awesome mate...synthol abuser! LOL. only joking!


lmao!!yeah i train in kingston mate and live in tolworth... i work in teddington so if u are that side of the river probably not far from u mate!

BF? no idea at the mo havent measured it... at a guess i would say 9% but not sure mate i'm afraid...

tickets? mmm contact the beck theater in hayes mate u need to book as it was sold out last year


----------



## Robsta

I used to do clamping round Kingston for the council.....well a contract with the council....nice little earner....lol


----------



## David Lloyd

DB said:


> ok 68 days out... (sounds better than 9.5 weeks  )
> 
> Did legs & abs 2day
> 
> Squats were good and havent dropped any weight of my working sets which is nice mentally... actually got an extra rep out!
> 
> really tried to prioritize my hamstrings by doing them after squats but before leg press seems alot better and i am really feeling that workout!!
> 
> hopefully 9 weeks will be enough time to make some improvements to my hams.. fingers crossed..
> 
> did my first real ab workout 2day think i left it abit late but hey hoo....
> 
> they also feel well worked, all in all still happy in the gym...
> 
> *the one thing i am really struggling with (mentally) is lookin smaller in clothes.. my face has dropped alot of water and i look abit gaunt&pale, had a few comments at work with peolpe sayin i look like i have lost weight which is hard to hear...*
> 
> dont mind them sayin i look tired tho LOL coz i am!!!!


oh yeah i know exactly what your sayin there dude

even though u are tryin to loos weight - lookin at the scales goin down every week is mentally draining

i lost 1.5kg over the weekend (which i meant to do) and was still p!ssed off when i stood on the scales lol

ah well

wait till people say u are lookin bigger (even when youve dropped weight) cos of the veins and definition

THAT is a GOOD feeling


----------



## BIG-UNC

well fcuk me DB mate you look absolutely wicked mate

just read right through this thread and will continue to follow and support you all the way my friend

as everyone has said mate youll do great glad im not going up against you bro!!!

whats your weight at now dirty?


----------



## Jimmer

Hey DB,just read through the thread also,like the diet, pictures are really good mate you have a head start on most people being that lean to begin with.

That rear lat spread!!! wow impressive back musculature,legs are mental too!!

What weight category are you entering,or dosen't that apply to 1st timers?

Good luck with it all,you look like you have the genetics of a winner!


----------



## DB

cheers guy there is no weight class for the first timers so just gonna come in as heavy and tight as i can!!!!!

no idea on weight at the moment unc!


----------



## BIG-UNC

what you doing for your legs DB?

monsters mate!


----------



## DB

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/204186-post22.html

Training routine^^^

LOL cheers unc yeah they are one of my better parts!!


----------



## 3752

so you should be nice and strong then 

I am off cycle at the moment so pretty weak so you and V will have to go easy....


----------



## andye

DB! just been looking through some old members pics from about a year and a half ago.

found some old pics of you and you have put some serious size on in such a short time.

good look feller


----------



## hackskii

andye said:


> DB! just been looking through some old members pics from about a year and a half ago.
> 
> found some old pics of you and you have put some serious size on in such a short time.
> 
> good look feller


Yah, the first pic was the one where he put that bull in place of his face.

Huge improvement sinse then, huge.

He is growing faster than I ever did that is for sure.


----------



## Tatyana

Hi hun,

Thought I would say HI and BUMP for more pics!

1. Side chest pose, entire body length

2. Back pose (double bis or lat spread) full body length

3. Hell, why we are at it, side tri

PLEASE (with Nando's spicy sauce on top  )

Cyber Hugs

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB

Tatyana said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Thought I would say HI and BUMP for more pics!
> 
> 1. Side chest pose, entire body length
> 
> 2. Back pose (double bis or lat spread) full body length
> 
> 3. Hell, why we are at it, side tri
> 
> PLEASE (with Nando's spicy sauce on top  )
> 
> Cyber Hugs
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> T


LOL and its nando's lemon and herb sauce.. dont like spicey food!!

Pics will be taken in a few weeks when there is abit more to show :boohoo:


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> LOL and its nando's lemon and herb sauce.. dont like spicey food!!
> 
> Pics will be taken in a few weeks when there is abit more to show :boohoo:


Aye mate im all for the nandos lemon and herb sauce


----------



## Ralphy

andye said:


> DB! just been looking through some old members pics from about a year and a half ago.
> 
> found some old pics of you and you have put some serious size on in such a short time.
> 
> good look feller





hackskii said:


> Yah, the first pic was the one where he put that bull in place of his face.
> 
> Huge improvement sinse then, huge.
> 
> He is growing faster than I ever did that is for sure.


Damn, just searched for the aforementioned pics and that is some significant growth DB. Well done mate.

Your going to look great come comp time.


----------



## hackskii

Ralphy said:


> Damn, just searched for the aforementioned pics and that is some significant growth DB. Well done mate.
> 
> Your going to look great come comp time.


It really is, and he is so freaking young too:tongue10:


----------



## DB

8.3 weeks out from stars

very tired at the mo fat seems to be droppin pretty quick not too sure what the BF is now??

gettin abit more snappy on low carb days and the tiredness is making abit emotional tobe honest lol! keep thinkin mobid thoughts that get me down :crazy: :crazy:

Oh well onwards and upwards!! :lift:


----------



## John

youll be fine, think of the big meal after the show, lol or will that just be me, stu and iron thats having that


----------



## DB

mate i have booked the day of work on the monday after the comp to have a nice relaxing day no cooking just eating out all day... funny enough lisa will be there 2


----------



## lisa1436114506

yes for moral support lol


----------



## BIG-UNC

wheres the comp at DB?


----------



## Ralphy

BIG-UNC said:


> wheres the comp at DB?


Beck Theater, Hayes, Middlesex.

DB


----------



## BIG-UNC

any idea how far that is from middlesbrough?


----------



## John

type your post code into starting place and put hayes middlesex in as your finishing place.


----------



## Captain Hero

Mate I should be able to come to your comp my boss is gonna do my a sweet deal giving me sunday monday and tuesday off  So really Ive got no excuse Who else is going? Got any more confirmations?


----------



## Ralphy

I'll be there for sureeeee. Wont be missing DB's first comp for love nor money.

Keep it up matey and stick with it. Just picture yourself with a trophy in your hand.

Ralphy


----------



## Jimmy1

legs are exceptional baz

can we see some more updated pictures mate?

i will reserve my full opinion until i see you leaner......


----------



## BIG-UNC

> unc do an aa route planner mate
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> type your post code into starting place and put hayes middlesex in as your finishing place.


cheers john will do!


----------



## BIG-UNC

260 miles! MMMMMMMMMmmmmmm

we'll see i think when exactly is it?


----------



## lil.nelly

looking good there mate great set of arms on you. keep it up.


----------



## DB

Jimmy said:


> legs are exceptional baz
> 
> can we see some more updated pictures mate?
> 
> i will reserve my full opinion until i see you leaner......


cheers dude i will get some more pics up next weekdn at 7 weeks out


----------



## supercell

Keep going big guy. This is where the hard work really starts. No room for complacency now.

James


----------



## DB

Cheers james will get some new pics up this weekend hopefully so u can comment on weather i need to pull my finger out or what 

hopefully on target.. we shall see!


----------



## BIG-UNC

wheres these pics dirty?


----------



## 3752

Baz let me know about the pass and i will come down and train with you and V then take a look and give you my honest opinion of your physique until then keep focused mate...


----------



## DB

ok mate i got the pass!!

we are doing back 2nite at 6pm if u can make it or shoulders 2mrw nite

if your are about would be good to see ya dude...


----------



## DB

ok just over 4 weeks from the hercules and 6 for the stars..

have been abit worries the last few weeks about if i am lean enough...

however..

Bumped into an ex british champ at my gym last night 91 middleweight winner i think??????

herman something is his name

so as quick as i could i dragged him to the changing room and stripped 

he said i was coming in fine and was really helpful in iving me some good pointers in posing and diet etc.. really happy that i am on target as i was very worried..

i now officially look like skeletor.. my face has about 1 oz of weight in it and my eyes are 6" into my skull with big black rings!!

feel very tired and gonna do a sicky next week to get some much needed rest as i dont wanna burn myself out..

current weight is unknown as i'm scared to get on the scales and see the weight i weighed about 3 years ago!!

really looking forward to this being over its been an experience i have enjoyed but i need to eat!!

43 days left

pics maybe 2nite!!


----------



## RAIKEY

DB said:


> current weight is unknown as i'm scared to get on the scales and see the weight i weighed about 3 years ago!!
> 
> you know this dont matter , get on the scales, just dont tell us, but as you get closer dont you want to moniter things weight wise?...even if its just for your records, and to plot NEXT YEARS progress,....lmao..
> 
> really looking forward to this being over its been an experience i have enjoyed but i need to eat!!
> 
> oh sh1t!! lol,...echoing my sentiments from my 1st time EXACTLY!!....i love the fact that i now know its not just me who went crazy,....lol....have you cried yet???...i got close a few times,.....
> 
> 43 days left
> 
> 43 days,...i'll be honest here, it will get a lot worse, but you WILL keep it up (cant get this far and turn back) thats the killer , you CANT stop!!! ,....
> 
> the last two weeks went nice for me tho, i think "light at the end of the tunnel" syndrome maybe??....so if it gets real bad just take 14 days off the 43 and call it 29 days.....
> 
> pics maybe 2nite!!
> 
> Get the pics up Baz!!! be honest your probly looking the best you ever have and even at 5 weeks out, better than 99% of the population,.....
> 
> keep at it lad, i may not be able to give much practical bbing advice but i,m here for yer,...


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck fella a little summit comin your way to lighten the load a little


----------



## DB

> Originally Posted by DB
> 
> current weight is unknown as i'm scared to get on the scales and see the weight i weighed about 3 years ago!!
> 
> you know this dont matter , get on the scales, just dont tell us, but as you get closer dont you want to moniter things weight wise?...even if its just for your records, and to plot NEXT YEARS progress,....lmao..LOL man next year is a year to get some serious size mate!!
> 
> really looking forward to this being over its been an experience i have enjoyed but i need to eat!!
> 
> oh sh1t!! lol,...echoing my sentiments from my 1st time EXACTLY!!....i love the fact that i now know its not just me who went crazy,....lol....have you cried yet???...i got close a few times,.....Very close last sunday at the gym man came across all emotional.. lisa was with me if she wasn't i would have gone to the bogs to have a lil :boohoo:
> 
> 43 days left
> 
> 43 days,...i'll be honest here, it will get a lot worse, but you WILL keep it up (cant get this far and turn back) thats the killer , you CANT stop!!! ,....the last two weeks went nice for me tho, i think "light at the end of the tunnel" syndrome maybe??....so if it gets real bad just take 14 days off the 43 and call it 29 days.....
> 
> Yeah i'm sayin i'm only 4 weeks out so in 2 weeks i will know the end is near!!! off to get my trunks and tan next week!!
> 
> pics maybe 2nite!!
> 
> Get the pics up Baz!!! be honest your probly looking the best you ever have and even at 5 weeks out, better than 99% of the population,.....
> 
> keep at it lad, i may not be able to give much practical bbing advice but i,m here for yer,...
> 
> cheers dude!!


----------



## Robsta

Keep it goin' baz mate.....You're doing excellent.....


----------



## BIG-UNC

yeah keep going big fella your gonna wipe the floor with them mate!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

Keep at it baz your gonna look awesome come comp time! Guaranteed! 

Get those new piccies done!


----------



## Littleluke

lookin forward to pics tonyt mate..! Get them up and get some compliments! I bet you look quality. How do you feel you look?


----------



## romeo69

Like wot the boys have said, you've come to far to stop, keep it going mate, there's loads of ppl on here tht will help u though, all the best with it.


----------



## Ralphy

Gotta stay strong buddy. You sound mentally exhausted and you'll feel a better after you get some much needed rest next week. Just sleep and eat mate and chill to some music.

Keep it going Baz.


----------



## Fivos

Was the guy Herman Jermanez? If so he was fantastic!

Fivos


----------



## DB

u got any pics dude i never caught his sir name mate


----------



## 3752

Baz sorry mate but i missed the post yesterday or i would of tried to make it but it would of been a push as i was in the city yesterday...

i should be down in a week or so i will let you and V know so we can train and i can take a look at both of you..


----------



## DB

excellent mate!! let me know what day u are about and i will change my training to suit when u are coming 

cheers dude!!


----------



## hackskii

Go Baz!

You have alot of support here.

I wanna see those pics too.


----------



## DB

OK a few more pics... shockin posing tho! and yes i coulda smiled in the first one but lisa was taking foreverrrrr to take the pic and wasnt tellin me when she was doing it hence all the crap posing etc :crazy:

May try and get a few more with better posing over the weekend

6 weeks to go now! still more BF to drop obviously from the pics so should be fine come the stars hercules i'm not to bothered about all eyes point towards the stars!


----------



## Robsta

looking great mate.......peanut head...lol

Keep going fella


----------



## Carlos901

lol

nice baz, looking great.

P>S in that last photo, i have the same boxer shorts. sorry i couldnt help but notice.....im not gay honest!!!


----------



## Jay 69

One word impressive!!!


----------



## hackskii

Those forearms.....man, they are massive.

Talk to Tom about posing, he is the man for that.


----------



## Magic Torch

hackskii said:


> Talk to Tom about posing, he is the man for that.


I know he wears them sunglasses every where! 

Looking good Bazza, cant wait till show day!

Keep that up and I'll defo have a kingsized Mars bar waiting for you buddy


----------



## DB

ok a few more have some issues hitting a lat spread lol!!


----------



## hackskii

Nice ass

Anyway, I think the legs in the first pic are looking nice.

Those forearms crack me up, they are out of perportion to the rest of your body.

Dont get me wrong, thick forearms are very impressive and when I see those they remind me of strength.

I have had good forearms in my life.

Id be willing to try synthol and implants

Lookin good mate.


----------



## Steedee

Lookong bang on mate!!! Very impressed indeed. I woul say yuour own real weakness is ya hams mate. BUT, its not a bad thing dude. Your a first timer and gonna be a good one at that!! Keep up the hard work mate. Not long now.


----------



## DB

Hams?? i dont have any hams mate!lol

they are my key area at the mo  have been workin them hard bit too late but i know what to focus on in the future now!


----------



## Ralphy

Things are coming together nicely Baz. Nice one.


----------



## Steedee

Thats it mate. But dont let that get you down. You got a physique alot of people out there would kill for!!! Not long till your one of the elite mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Agree with steedee, not long till your one of the elite 

Your looking shredded already mate and still have 6 weeks left, I'm sure your gonna look magic come show day.

Keep it up mate!


----------



## staffy

Comming in nicely mate keep going........

Wade


----------



## Truewarrior1

keep it up


----------



## tkd

Great progress DB

Your waist seems alot smaller, and your maintaining alot of muscle.

Keep it up.


----------



## romeo69

Coming in very nice, keep the gd work up mate.


----------



## John

i just realised you put up some more pics, but when i try to open them theres nothing there, have you taken them down ? if yes, any chance of putting them back up till i get a look.


----------



## Lorian

DB, please repost the most recent pics.



L


----------



## DB

Here are the recent pics... again!!! 

need some posing work... will get some tips from a dude at the gym later pscarb when i see him next  :beer1:


----------



## DB

ok now just under 4 weeks to the hurcules and 6 weeks to the stars..

Just swapped over to my fast acting gear...

so dropped the sust/EQ/primo

now running

prop 100mg

tren 75mg

masteron 100mg

EOD

also just added in 50mcg IGF on trainin days only

Droppin the prop in about 2.5 weeks...

green tee will also be added pre cardio...

still carb cycling but have slightly changed how i do it...

low

low

high

low

low

high

repeat

low days are 80g carb

high days are 350g carb

fats are alot higher on the low carb and low on high carb

cardio is still 30 mins b4 brekkie with 2g vit c, yohimbe, clen before hand

seems to be ok..

pretty fed up of the diet at the mo.. gonna get even worse in a few weeks when i cut the sauces out of my meals :boohoo:

off to get my trunks and tan this week!!

another 2 weeks and then the end will be in sight so i think i will be in better spirits!


----------



## Littleluke

awsome mate! for some reason I can't view the pics at the moment.. it may be a forum bug as I'm aware of the changes. You're doing great from the posts mate an I'm really routin for you. I'd love to come to the show and may even do so! best of luck bro but in honesty your not gonna need it.


----------



## Predator

You are in great shame and well on your way to the result you want/deserve.

Well done bro. :beer1:

Predator


----------



## big pete

couldnt see the previous pics, but these last ones are looking incredible!!!


----------



## Littleluke

Just saw the recent pics.. 100% quality mate and deffo on track ! Keep it down mate and you'll be perfect for the show. Forearms look massive.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

u kno how i feel, fekin awesome bro!


----------



## John

your coming along a treat, good effort.


----------



## DB

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> u kno how i feel, fekin awesome bro!


cheers mate!!

i saw Ash on saturday in central and he is looking 10x better than 4 weeks ago!! lost loads of BF!!! gonna have to get you on stage soon mate i was shocked to see u looked so much better!!

must be all that time u spend with me!!.......Lucky bastard!!

Cheers to the rest of ya for your kind words!!


----------



## Carlos901

u can change your boxer shorts now and again mate..

looking good though


----------



## David Lloyd

lookin good baz

u gonna increase the cardio ever you lazy [email protected]


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> ok now just under 4 weeks to the hurcules and 6 weeks to the stars..
> 
> Just swapped over to my fast acting gear...
> 
> so dropped the sust/EQ/primo
> 
> now running
> 
> prop 100mg
> 
> tren 75mg
> 
> masteron 100mg
> 
> EOD
> 
> also just added in 50mcg IGF on trainin days only
> 
> Droppin the prop in about 2.5 weeks... with your condition i would not drop the Prop as it seems that you don't hold water from test
> 
> green tee will also be added pre cardio...are you using a ECA fatburner as well??
> 
> still carb cycling but have slightly changed how i do it...I would do it this way mate
> 
> Sun - low
> 
> Mon - low
> 
> Tues - Mod
> 
> Wed - low
> 
> Thur - Mod
> 
> Fri - Low
> 
> Sat - High/Refeed
> 
> low days are 50g carb
> 
> Mod days are 150g carb
> 
> high days are 300g carb + cheat meal (until 2 weeks out)
> 
> fats are alot higher on the low carb and low on high carb ...
> 
> i would use 100g fats on low days - 75g on mod days and 40g on high days
> 
> cardio is still 30 mins b4 brekkie with 2g vit c, yohimbe, clen before hand
> 
> i would use a ECA stack before cardio
> 
> pretty fed up of the diet at the mo.. gonna get even worse in a few weeks when i cut the sauces out of my meals :boohoo:
> 
> don't do this until the last 4-5 days just don't go overboard with them


Baz your condition is coming in nicely and where i would like you to be at 6 weeks out i would say you have around 10lbs - 14lbs to drop but not all of this is fat so don't panic and 6 weeks is a long time...

You really need to concentrate on your posing as your physique will look better just from sorting this aspect out.

if you need to chat mate you have my number i will answer any question you have no matter how stupid you might think it is...

forgot to say increase the cardio to 40min 6 times a week...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> cheers mate!!
> 
> i saw Ash on saturday in central and he is looking 10x better than 4 weeks ago!! lost loads of BF!!! gonna have to get you on stage soon mate i was shocked to see u looked so much better!!
> 
> must be all that time u spend with me!!.......Lucky bastard!!




there will be pics soon, its kinda weired tho as iv done no cardio or even working out in the 4 weeks iv been away due to my sis's passing

rip sis


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> there will be pics soon, its kinda weired tho as iv done no cardio or even working out in the 4 weeks iv been away due to my sis's passing
> 
> rip sis


Dude you cant get any leaner, thats all i have/had on you LOL



I aint coming to Baz's show anymore!


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> Baz your condition is coming in nicely and where i would like you to be at 6 weeks out i would say you have around 10lbs - 14lbs to drop but not all of this is fat so don't panic and 6 weeks is a long time...cool i thouht i had about 6lbs of fat and the water also so prob not far off your estimate which is fine by me
> 
> You really need to concentrate on your posing as your physique will look better just from sorting this aspect out. I had a few pointers last nite so hopefully i will improve a lil, just simple things like pushin your thighs together for a side chest to make the hams look bigger etc
> 
> if you need to chat mate you have my number i will answer any question you have no matter how stupid you might think it is...Cheers dude i will write some questions down and ring u for question time
> 
> forgot to say increase the cardio to 40min 6 times a week...


cheers paul.. u say ECA stack pre-cardio.... even when i am running clen??

added green tee this mornign buzzin my tits off and shaking like a leaf!! think i OD'd!

i have upped my cardio to 30 mins am, and 25 mins PM (11pm) is that ok or would u prefer me to do 45 mins am only??i prefer splitting it personally but u know more mate 

also just got some MTii through so the tan will be better in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## DB

David Lloyd said:


> lookin good baz
> 
> u gonna increase the cardio ever you lazy [email protected]


yep!! done it now dude!!


----------



## hackskii

MTII, boner city with that stuff


----------



## 3752

Baz i would prefer to see you do 45min straight off mate be that in the am or PM as 25min will not really tap into your fat stores and with this added cardio you should be able to eat up into the show...


----------



## DB

ok mate brilliant... cheers for the info mate!!

BTW what do u do to stop yourself gettin bored silly doing the cardio??


----------



## 3752

watching TV helps and reading old MD magazines...i also download articles from the net then read them whilst doing cardio...


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> i also download articles from the net then read them whilst doing cardio...


Now that is a top idea!! cheers!!


----------



## Tatyana

Hey hun,

Nice pics in pants 

This thread is really inspiring!

I think your comp day is going to be a UK-M get together.

Last year Stars of Tomorrow did sell out, there were no tickets left on the door, I know quite a few that were turned away.

Now if we could just have the Yanks come over for a week around your comp, it would be bliss.

x

x

x

T

Not working yet, but tickets will be available (?) on  Ticket Master 

29th October 2006

STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC

Qualifier for British 2007 - Beck Theatre, Hayes

Promoter: U.K.B.F.F. Telephone: 0151-9314090 or 0161-3208145


----------



## Delhi

Thing seem to be going well DB,

What does your current daily food intake look like?

Has it changed from your initial plan?


----------



## hackskii

Tatyana said:


> Now if we could just have the Yanks come over for a week around your comp, it would be bliss.


That would be the most fun ever.


----------



## David Lloyd

i'm comming if i can get a ticket

but i'm not american sorry tat..


----------



## DB

ok update!!

23 days till the hercules

37 to stars!!

cant believe it will be all over soon!!

cardio has been upped to 45mins before brekkie thats has taken a fair whack out of me!

hopefully coming in ok.. i guess we shall see... will post some more pics this weekend aslong as the swelling from the sub-q winny shot goes down lol!!

got my trunks and my tan the other day so pretty much ready to go!!

all my work clothes are falling off me looking forward to filling them out again in 37 days!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

I'm actually really excited for you! IT'S SO CLOSE NOW! Well done for stepping up and and sticking to it and also well done for doing so wel with your prep, you're more than on target.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

I saw this guy last sat! he is lookin gr8! tho he was wearing a gay vest, but im guessing thats coz we ate in soho? anyhow im sure you will do well bro! see u there!


----------



## DB

dont hate coz i got more looks off the batties in soho than u!!


----------



## hackskii

Swelling from the sub-Q eh?

What dummy told you to sub-Q that?:rolleye11

Good luck Baz.......


----------



## pob80

conditions looking good 4 the time u have left m8 abs and thigh pose is a good 1 4 u


----------



## 3752

Baz can you mail me your diet mate


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> Baz can you mail me your diet mate


i will post it here mate please comment as harshly as possible mate dont want any sugar coating i can handle the truth 

ok

LOW DAY

Medium day

High/refeed day every 6/7 days

7:15 ECY,3 g vit c, 10g glutamine,150ml OJ, 45 mins stationary bike, 150ml OJ

8:10 75g 120g oats in water,6 eggs (1 yoke) 4eggs 1 yoke 60g whey NO eggs 200g oats 60 g whey

10:30 very small amount of plain walnuts No nuts 150g chicken 4 slices brown bread

11:30 60g whey 5g fish oils no fats 70g oat powder no fish oild 40g whey 80g oat powder

1:30 250 chicken breast, no sauce just garlic pepper, 40g basmati

70g basmati 120g basmati

4pm 60g whey 5g fish oils 4 g CEE 200mg green tee no oils 50g whey with 70g oats

6 train

7:10 60g whey 2g vit c 30g oat powder 60 g oats

8:30 400g chicken breats with garlic pepper 200g mash potato

11 pm 60g whey 4 egg whites

Thats pretty much it mate? give or take a few i kinda go on how i feel.. been tightening up really well in the last week ( IMO anyway but then i aint got much to go on  )

would like a few lil pointers to help me get tighter.. cheers for showing alot of interest paul i really appriciate it...top bloke

:beer1:


----------



## David Lloyd

dude whats with the oj before the cardio

u will have to burn that off before u dip into your fat stores

get rid of it in my opinion

thats if u want my opinion of course

i'm giving it anyway


----------



## DB

OJ is on tinytoms recommendation...

and he comes in tight 

its somethin to do with tricking the body into thinkin it hs carbs and gets it out of starvation mode and use fat for energy...

TT or Pscarb will be able to clear it up better??


----------



## David Lloyd

DB said:


> OJ is on tinytoms recommendation...
> 
> and he comes in tight
> 
> its somethin to do with tricking the body into thinkin it hs carbs and gets it out of starvation mode and use fat for energy...
> 
> TT or Pscarb will be able to clear it up better??


oh ok

not heard that one before

but always open to new idea's...


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> OJ is on tinytoms recommendation...
> 
> and he comes in tight
> 
> its somethin to do with tricking the body into thinkin it hs carbs and gets it out of starvation mode and use fat for energy...
> 
> TT or Pscarb will be able to clear it up better??


OJ is put in for a few reasons

1. It is a simple carb so will be digested quickly taking the BCAAs and Glutamine and everything else which you take pre cardio with it.

2. It does not spike insulin levels like dextrose and as such does not affect the GH or catecholimide levels to a great extent but it will curb cortisol because the body recognises it as a sugar.

3. A small amount of carbs are necessary for fat burning to take place.

4. Its a mental thing to give you a bit of a sweet kick first thing when your mind is pickled.

Ideally pineapple or grapefruit juice would be the better option. Grapefruit has naringin in it which acts as a synergistic fat burner for ECA. Pineapple has bromelaine which is a good digestive enzyme.

In any event and on the grand scheme of things 100ml of OJ is not going to impact 45 minutes of fat burning cardio work to a massive degree and it certainly kept my mind on the problem at hand better than not having it.


----------



## DB

ok so i shall use pineapple juice instead then? i prefer pineapple anyway!


----------



## Tinytom

DB

Just looked at your photos and you look on target mate.

Very good cuts and clarity there.


----------



## DB

awesome cheers tom they were over a week ago.. i have no upped the cardio to 45 ED and i dropped alot of fat last week which was nice!!

34 days left!! 

alot more vascular now aswell which i think is from dropping the sust water and the tren&masteron kickin in...

not long to go now!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

and the pics are not here because....


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> and the pics are not here because....


He lost his camera phone and is waiting for a new one


----------



## Captain Hero

Tinytom said:


> OJ is put in for a few reasons
> 
> 1. It is a simple carb so will be digested quickly taking the BCAAs and Glutamine and everything else which you take pre cardio with it.
> 
> 2. It does not spike insulin levels like dextrose and as such does not affect the GH or catecholimide levels to a great extent but it will curb cortisol because the body recognises it as a sugar.
> 
> 3. A small amount of carbs are necessary for fat burning to take place.
> 
> 4. Its a mental thing to give you a bit of a sweet kick first thing when your mind is pickled.
> 
> Ideally pineapple or grapefruit juice would be the better option. Grapefruit has naringin in it which acts as a synergistic fat burner for ECA. Pineapple has bromelaine which is a good digestive enzyme.
> 
> In any event and on the grand scheme of things 100ml of OJ is not going to impact 45 minutes of fat burning cardio work to a massive degree and it certainly kept my mind on the problem at hand better than not having it.


Nice post Tom


----------



## DB

lol pics are not up coz i wanted to wait 2 weeks so i will get some there next weekend for ya!


----------



## Timmy Smooth

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> He lost his camera phone and is waiting for a new one


LMFAO - now who'd you get that one from, Jame? Can't rep sorry,


----------



## Magic Torch

Timmy Smooth said:


> LMFAO - now who'd you get that one from, Jame? Can't rep sorry,


I have no idea what you are going on about Timmo............


----------



## bigdaftjoe

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> He lost his camera phone and is waiting for a new one


lmfao


----------



## David Lloyd

Tinytom said:


> OJ is put in for a few reasons
> 
> 1. It is a simple carb so will be digested quickly taking the BCAAs and Glutamine and everything else which you take pre cardio with it.
> 
> 2. It does not spike insulin levels like dextrose and as such does not affect the GH or catecholimide levels to a great extent but it will curb cortisol because the body recognises it as a sugar.
> 
> 3. A small amount of carbs are necessary for fat burning to take place.
> 
> 4. Its a mental thing to give you a bit of a sweet kick first thing when your mind is pickled.
> 
> Ideally pineapple or grapefruit juice would be the better option. Grapefruit has naringin in it which acts as a synergistic fat burner for ECA. Pineapple has bromelaine which is a good digestive enzyme.
> 
> In any event and on the grand scheme of things 100ml of OJ is not going to impact 45 minutes of fat burning cardio work to a massive degree and it certainly kept my mind on the problem at hand better than not having it.


good info mate cheers


----------



## crazycacti

this thread has taken a bit of catching up on since i've been away...

barry - i'm pretty impressed i have to say, i wish i was that naturally lean before starting to cut! How is the training at this point in terms of energy levels/weight being lifted on your low days compared to before the contest prep?


----------



## hackskii

Barry, I will be sending you that TargeX today in the mail and you will get it in 7-10 days.

It is for localised fat(belly).

Could not hurt.


----------



## DB

awesome


----------



## DB

ok...

33 days from the stars 19 from hercules

i think as soon as it becomes october the end will be in sight..

moved all my carbs forward earlier in the day which is killin me but workin nicely

cardio is stayin at 45 mins was thinkin about uppin it to an hour in the am..we shall see!!!

trainin is hardwork at the mo especially on low carb days and food is boring as.. went abit crazy with the jerk seasoning on my chicken 2day so my mouth is on fire!!

here is a pic... *ignore the 2 fat lumps on the lower abs *from 2 sub Q winny jabs either side of my belly button... wont be doing that agin shot it over a week ago and only now starting to go down!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Like i said! u got abs dude!! and viens there too! lol! cant w8 to see u on show day!! shud be intresting!


----------



## Magic Torch

Three weeks will sail by mate, i'll be there to cheer you on !

Keep it up Bazza!


----------



## 3752

Baz coming along nicely although a way to go before you are bang on but you know this.

I would restrict posting any pics up until you are 1 week from the hercules and 3 weeks from the stars then again one week from the stars for the reasons i gave you when i saw you last.

I will be down next week to see you and V it will either be monday or tuesday after we have trained i will take a look at you both...and give you my honest opinion..


----------



## DB

yeah i know dude still got more to drop but hopefully will be ok come show day- only one way to find out i guess... u reckon i should up my cardio or just go what i'm doin??

just let me know what day you are coming matey will be good to see u again


----------



## 3752

keep your cardio as it is mate i will be able to get a better veiw of your condition next week.


----------



## hackskii

I think the abs are comming along nicely.

What idiot told you to sub q that winny?:rolleye11


----------



## David Lloyd

hackskii said:


> I think the abs are comming along nicely.
> 
> *What idiot told you to sub q that winny?*:rolleye11


i wandered that myself 

i figured he just liked injecting himself for fun


----------



## DB

well least u lot know not to do that 

it was mearly an experiment!!

ok....18 days till Hercules and counting!!

So really its only 15 days till I start carbin up so only 14 more days of pain really&#8230;

Then after the Hercules I will be on low carb for just 10 days really so not toooo bad

was really down this mornin had a few more carbs and it has cheered me up no end!!!

feel so much better now..

training is still the same.. kinda going through the motions

cardio is still 45 mins am... may up it soon see how i am looking after ther weekend


----------



## Timmy Smooth

You carb up just prior to the show to dry out, and to replenish the muscle's glycogen stores to make them fuller, right?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

yup, thats rite


----------



## big pete

abs are lookin really cut now. as pscarb said, more to drop but coming on very nice!


----------



## Littleluke

Keep at it mate, you're doing class!


----------



## DB

right under 2 weeks fromt he hercules& under 4 from the stars

dropped some more bf and the obliques are coming ouyt abit better which is nice!

lump from the winny jab is still there and jabbed winny in my quad.. feels like i have been shot with an elephant gun and struggling to walk to be honest!! fukin painfull

cardio has been upped and i think this has really helped... lookin alot leaner now.. now doing 45 mins every morning and 30 mins after traingin in the pm

feel very tired at the mo... struggled to open my eyes this mornign lisa pretty much had to drag me outta bed!

I have noticed my mood has changed in the last week... i have very little patience now and gettin very grumpy..

but only 27 days and its all over!! looking forward to it all but thats mixed with nerves.. i dont wanna get onstage and look like a penis basically

i'm sure in 27 days time i will look back at this and remeber only the good bits.. it really has been a good experience very hard but nice to challange yourself like this imo


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> right under 2 weeks fromt he hercules& under 4 from the stars
> 
> dropped some more bf and the obliques are coming ouyt abit better which is nice!
> 
> lump from the winny jab is still there and jabbed winny in my quad.. feels like i have been shot with an elephant gun and struggling to walk to be honest!! fukin painfull
> 
> cardio has been upped and i think this has really helped... lookin alot leaner now.. now doing 45 mins every morning and 30 mins after traingin in the pm
> 
> feel very tired at the mo... struggled to open my eyes this mornign lisa pretty much had to drag me outta bed!
> 
> I have noticed my mood has changed in the last week... i have very little patience now and gettin very grumpy..
> 
> but only 27 days and its all over!! looking forward to it all but thats mixed with nerves.. i dont wanna get onstage and look like a penis basically
> 
> * i'm sure in 27 days time i will look back at this and remeber only the good bits.. it really has been a good experience very hard but nice to challange yourself like this imo*


Nice post mate, its good that you realise this! you doing any more pics before you compete mate or is that it until the show?


----------



## DB

yeah i will post up some pic this weekend dude so hopefully there will be noticable improvements!!!

cant wait to carb up tho!!


----------



## DB

OK...

trained with Pscarb this evening did Back&calves... i was really weak and tired the training was good but I was so flat I found it hard to get a good pump... paul was saying i was too flat so looking forward to having a few more carbs...

it was nice to have Paul there to put me and venetia at ease and stop us worrying too much etc..

still alot of hard work to do but hopefully i can turn up looking acceptable!!


----------



## 3752

Baz - you are well on target 4 weeks is plenty of time mate, you did look to flat and i will suggest a few changes to your diet...

both you and venetia did really well tonight i could tell you both where wacked but still put 110% into the session and put up with me telling you both to squeeze harder....

Baz remember what i said about the posing and practice every day, Venetia cheer up babe you are in great shape and definatly on target.

Baz/Venetia - remember i am always on the end of the phone to help you out or just to steady your nerves if need be.


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> Baz - you are well on target 4 weeks is plenty of time mate, you did look to flat and i will suggest a few changes to your diet...
> 
> both you and venetia did really well tonight i could tell you both where wacked but still put 110% into the session and put up with me telling you both to squeeze harder....
> 
> Baz remember what i said about the posing and practice every day, Venetia cheer up babe you are in great shape and definatly on target.
> 
> Baz/Venetia - remember i am always on the end of the phone to help you out or just to steady your nerves if need be.


Oh paul, that is really nice of you.


----------



## 3752

i like to help guys compete Hackskii it can be a really rough road to competition and even more so in your first show, both DB and V are doing really well sticking to their diet and cardio even on very low days..


----------



## Littleluke

You're a legend Paul.. Keep it up baz mate, from your last pics you're doing great and according to Paul you're on target so you've got nothing to feel grumpy or annoyed about, yeh the diet sucks etc but it's temporary, you'll be on that stage before you know it then off eating some junk food! stick to it mate and I may bless you with my presence on the day lol!


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> Baz - you are well on target 4 weeks is plenty of time mate, you did look to flat and i will suggest a few changes to your diet...
> 
> both you and venetia did really well tonight i could tell you both where wacked but still put 110% into the session and put up with me telling you both to squeeze harder....
> 
> Baz remember what i said about the posing and practice every day, Venetia cheer up babe you are in great shape and definatly on target.
> 
> Baz/Venetia - remember i am always on the end of the phone to help you out or just to steady your nerves if need be.


cheers dude appreciate it:beer1:


----------



## TypeR

chin up mate it will all be worth it in the end, get some more pics up! 

Ben


----------



## Magic Torch

You better stick at it cause if I drive all that way and you look like sh1t i'm gonna heckle you like crazy 

Honestly tho Baz I think its good that your gonna do Hurcules first cause that'll give a good indication for the big one at Hayes.

Have you got a camcorder? If you have bring it with and I'll tape you up there and you can assess your posing.


----------



## DB

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> You better stick at it cause if I drive all that way and you look like sh1t i'm gonna heckle you like crazy
> 
> Honestly tho Baz I think its good that your gonna do Hurcules first cause that'll give a good indication for the big one at Hayes.
> 
> Have you got a camcorder? If you have bring it with and I'll tape you up there and you can assess your posing.


cheers dude i dont have one but will borrow one for the shows good thinkin dude!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> cheers dude i dont have one but will borrow one for the shows good thinkin dude!


I dont wear glasses for nothing!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

man, i wear glasses and nothin...............


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> man, i wear glasses and nothin...............


LMAO 

Ash hows the eating thing going?


----------



## Captain Hero

Tatyana said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> Nice pics in pants
> 
> This thread is really inspiring!
> 
> I think your comp day is going to be a UK-M get together.
> 
> Last year Stars of Tomorrow did sell out, there were no tickets left on the door, I know quite a few that were turned away.
> 
> Now if we could just have the Yanks come over for a week around your comp, it would be bliss.
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> T
> 
> Not working yet, but tickets will be available (?) on  Ticket Master
> 
> 29th October 2006
> 
> STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC
> 
> Qualifier for British 2007 - Beck Theatre, Hayes
> 
> Promoter: U.K.B.F.F. Telephone: 0151-9314090 or 0161-3208145


Bump this anyone got their tickets yet or know when they will be on sale?


----------



## DB

ok 8 days out from the hercules looking forward to it now..

here is a lil pic i think u can tell my condition from here...

had a refeed day yesterday didnt go too mad but felt better back on low carb this morning which is back to boredom!! not long to go now tho!!:beer1:


----------



## Ralphy

Hello mate.

Your back looks as tight as a ducks bottom mate! Still got a week to go too so im glad things are on track for you.

Now lets see the front and them legs when you a get a chance.

See you at the show.

Ralphy


----------



## BIG-UNC

NICE!

you lost much size?


----------



## DB

Lost much size?

hard to tell mate as i am flat on low carbs will know if i have next weekend after i carb up mate 

cheers raulphy see ya there!!

took some leg and front pics but they came out blurry and couldnt be ****d to do more lol


----------



## Ralphy

Surely you've lost a bit of size, as you drop the body fat throughout the course of the diet. However, you probably look bigger in the flesh, illusion.

Just jump on the scales, see what you weigh now and compare to what you weighed at the start of the diet. :beer1:


----------



## Littleluke

Back is looking big and ripped mate, quality


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> ok 8 days out from the hercules looking forward to it now..
> 
> here is a lil pic i think u can tell my condition from here...
> 
> had a refeed day yesterday didnt go too mad but felt better back on low carb this morning which is back to boredom!! not long to go now tho!!:beer1:


FcUK ur lookin tonk man!! sh!t keep it up!


----------



## Littleluke

Get some more pics up Baz mate!


----------



## hackskii

Back is wide.

DB, are you eating any salt?

I know what you mean about being flat.

Had a buddy looken really good up to the last few weeks then he looked really flat trying to get off the last couple of pounds of fat.

I think the back end going up to the comp is super important.

I do notice though some guys look flat on stage and some look full.

Not sure really how they do that or what they are doing.

The back is really wide and those forearms look killer.

Keep it up DB mate.

Lets see some front shots.

I would like to see some just standing there.

How tall are you?

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Outrageous taper, fella. Nice one!


----------



## Captain Hero

back is looking ace baz


----------



## DB

cheers guys

salt.... mmm yeah i have it on some meals dont try to cut it out at the mo or put loads on to sodium load... just will cut it out a few days before the show here is a front pic

:rolleye11


----------



## BIG-UNC

fcuk me mate didnt realise you looked so good my friend

well done dirty!!

any more?

how your legs looking now mate?

again well done big fella!!


----------



## DB

legs are ok mate.. will get a pic of them 2mrw if i remeber


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> FcUK ur lookin tonk man!! sh!t keep it up!


Translation someone? Fook me I hope I dont end up sat between you and Raikey at the show, I wont understand a word either of you say, i'll just have to sit there and smile and nod 



Bazza you are lookin great dude, get the nerves out the way at colchester and blow them away at Stars mate


----------



## Timmy Smooth

The_Gre8t_1ne: FcUK ur lookin tonk man!! sh!t keep it up!



jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Translation someone?


"Golly gosh! You're looking rather honky-tonk, my good man! Prior to viewing your fine physique I suffered from erectile dysfunction. My Darling girlfriend sends her gratitude - you've helped to keep it up!"

It's OK, Jay, I took Basic Gangsta 101 at college.


----------



## big

Looking really good dude, I'm impressed.

I see your head has grown back too lmao! What did u use for that??


----------



## TypeR

big said:


> Looking really good dude, I'm impressed.
> 
> I see your head has grown back too lmao! What did u use for that??


hahaha!

mate you look amazing! i should be making it to the stars 

Ben


----------



## Ralphy

Wow.

You've come a long way mate since those very first set of pics.

Well done bro. :smoke:


----------



## Littleluke

You look great my friend.. Good luck! Hopefully I'll be down for the show!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Timmy Smooth said:


> The_Gre8t_1ne: FcUK ur lookin tonk man!! sh!t keep it up!
> 
> "Golly gosh! You're looking rather honky-tonk, my good man! Prior to viewing your fine physique I suffered from erectile dysfunction. My Darling girlfriend sends her gratitude - you've helped to keep it up!"
> 
> It's OK, Jay, I took Basic Gangsta 101 at college.


Word to mutha!:tongue10:


----------



## BIG-UNC

wheres ya legs bro?


----------



## BIG-UNC

hows it going dirty mate ?


----------



## DB

things are ok...

started carbin up 2day which is nice eating so many carbs is such a shock and i seem to be abit lethargic for a few hours as my body deals with it all...

gettin quite excited now tho well mixed with nerves!!

went shopping last nite (sainsbury's) and was really struggling not to buy loads of crap... i was fine up till about 9 weeks but now i am really struggling with temptation!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> i was fine up till about 9 weeks but now i am really struggling with temptation!!


I told you boy, you'll get sum luvin if you place in the top 3 

PMSL!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> things are ok...
> 
> started carbin up 2day which is nice eating so many carbs is such a shock and i seem to be abit lethargic for a few hours as my body deals with it all...
> 
> gettin quite excited now tho well mixed with nerves!!
> 
> went shopping last nite (sainsbury's) and was really struggling not to buy loads of crap... i was fine up till about 9 weeks but now i am really struggling with temptation!!


Dude if your struggling just look at your Av again, that back is awesome!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

With J on that! You look super mate! SO CLOSE NOW!


----------



## BIG-UNC

i think youll do very very well DB mate top 3 for sure bro

keep it going big fella itll be worth it in the end when youve got that trophy in your hand mate

well done bro!


----------



## DB

started my carb up yesterday....

dropped out all gear except winny orals....

swapped to mineral water a couple of days ago also...

added dandelion root yesterday nite... just 1 cap (1/3rd RDA)

woke up this morning alot drier than the previous morning.. running them properly 2day so will be interesting what i look like 2mrw morning!!

gettin excited now and feel more alive seeing as i am taking in a decent amount of carbs the only problem is that i am totally starving all the time i think i could probably constantly eat at the mo


----------



## Littleluke

I hate feeling hungry but thing I'd be happy if I was doing what your doing! You look really great baz and I'm so chuffed for you! I seriously 100% believe you stand a good chance of placing well, Keep focused and put your all into it.. Well done my boy!


----------



## BIG-UNC

whats the dandilion root for DB? to dry you out abit more?


----------



## DB

BIG-UNC said:


> whats the dandilion root for DB? to dry you out abit more?


Makes me a nice yellow colour for the show.. just like the flower does something to do with the chloform(sp) in it 

yeah its a natural directic mate so dries u out


----------



## hackskii

i think dandelion is a diuretic and is also used for blood pressure if I am not mistaken.

It is also used to clean out the liver and kidneys.

DB, I bet that would be best made into tea and sipped.


----------



## supercell

Just wanted to say a big well done on making through your diet and looking the way you do.

Hope you enjoy sundays show and give it your all. No doubt I'll catch up with you back stage for some words of encouragement.

James


----------



## Littleluke

Best of luck my friend.. Get the results posted ASAP as I won't be there! Really excited for you.. Congrats!


----------



## tkd

All the best for sunday mate.

I would have liked to come down, but I work on weekends 

Do try and get some pics of the show.


----------



## hackskii

Good luck DB mate.


----------



## 3752

DB how has the carbing gone mate did you follow what i suggested


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey baz just wanna say good luck for tommorow mate ill be sat on a train while your strutting your stuff on stage

like ive said before mate youll do yourself proud bro!

well done big man!


----------



## Aftershock

Yeah good luck mate. Rear lat spread is looking awesome btw


----------



## DB

cheers guys!

i have dropped a nice amout of water since my pics so should look better come 2mrw still a lil flat just got off the phone to pscarb so hopefully we will rectify that!


----------



## romeo69

All the best mate, get a nice early nite.


----------



## staffy

Good luck for tomorrow DB!!

I will be there to cheer you on......

Wade


----------



## hackskii

Good luck baz.

Not sure about the flattness.

Seems some guys get that and some dont, I have no idea why this is the way it is.

In fact almost every one that i ever saw that competed that I know looked flat except one.

Good luck bro, I wish I was there to be routing you on louder than anyone.


----------



## supercell

They are flat because they dont eat enough carbs in the final few days and some restrict water. Carbs need water to get to where they are needed, in the muscles. I have always felt flat on stage until my last 2 shows where I was nice and full and I ate like a pig every 1.5 hours for 3 days!!! I didn't restrict water and was taking in 6-7 litres a day right up to the show.

People often worry about eating so much as it goes against what you have been doing for the past 12 weeks but you have to be bold and just do it. If they come from clean sources and no simple sugars are taken in it is very hard for you to spill esp if using aldactone. In fact this drug works best when you hammer in the carbs and water as you can flatten out very quickly!!

James


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good Luck bro! sorry I couldn't be there!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Just Got an update from tatyana, DB placed 3rd!

Well done bro!


----------



## hackskii

Thanks supercell, that makes very good sense.

That is cool DB 3rd..


----------



## Littleluke

GREAT RESULT! Well done baz mate! How many competitors?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Sorry bad info he actually came 2nd! Even bette!

Congrats dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pob80

well done m8 was a good line up sorry couldnt have more of a chat was running about trying 2 sort stuff and stuff my face with mcdonalds


----------



## Tatyana

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Just Got an update from tatyana, DB placed 3rd!
> 
> Well done bro!


LOL sorry, I was having a hard time managing the phone, camera, hugging and kissing all the hunnies and balancing on my stool



It is far more difficult than I thought to take pics at BBing comps than I thought!

I was getting confused with who was winning what as I was also focusing on the pics.

Well done on your first comp DB!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB

cheers guys one down hey!!

what a crazy experience i was ****tin myself back stage!!! but it was good...

need to be alot thicker but condition wasnt too bad!

needed to carc up more tho!!

could have dropped more water but idnt use any durectics which all the others in my class did  oh well!!

here is a couple of back stage pics! mg:


----------



## DB

ok here are a few with me jamie ralphy and lisa.. pob is there and 2 of my mates:love:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Lookin Like a pro dude! Congrats again!


----------



## tkd

Congrats...looking in gr8 condition


----------



## Magic Torch

Man I'm just glad I got a pic with you at that weight! It's the closest I'll be to you ever I think 

Mate hope you learnt loads from it, and can use it for Stars! Cant wait for that one its gonna be mad!


----------



## Timmy Smooth

What's with the sword...?


----------



## Magic Torch

Timmy Smooth said:


> What's with the sword...?


Its a WABBA thing I think...

Was funny going to KFC after. He had it in his hand and the dude behind the counter was trying to swap it with Baz for a months free burgers - funny thing was I'm sure DB was considering it


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

u kno if it was round Kingston it woulda been a done deal!

lol

suppose thats more me then him tho! lmao


----------



## winger

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Its a WABBA thing I think...
> 
> Was funny going to KFC after. He had it in his hand and the dude behind the counter was trying to swap it with Baz for a months free burgers - funny thing was I'm sure DB was considering it


That is funny Jammie. 

Good job DB what a stud. You look awsome.

Is that Ralphy on your left in the last pic?


----------



## pob80

whos that ****ed up plum in a suit clinging 2 a mcdonalds bag in 1 of the pics eek!! all the best 4 the stars m8


----------



## Magic Torch

winger said:


> That is funny Jammie.
> 
> Good job DB what a stud. You look awsome.
> 
> Is that Ralphy on your left in the last pic?


Yes thats Ralphy, good bloke, had never met any of us before and he drove up to see DB on stage!

Baz's mates were cool dudes too :beer1:

LMAO at Pob, dude looking like that you can eat what you like


----------



## DB

yeah ralphy was a good guy!! i came out afte ri had been on and there was some random dude in my group of mates LOL he still didnt introduce himself till like 10 mins later!!

top bloke tho!


----------



## Littleluke

2nd place! quality mate.. I see what you mean by the flatness although your conditioning is excellent.. I think this a good learning curve in terms preparing you for the stars.. Come in thicker and you'll have it in the bag mate.


----------



## hackskii

Man, you were in good condition, paper thin skin.

That big dude on the left is Ralphy?

He is big. He looks happy too.


----------



## Magic Torch

hackskii said:


> Man, you were in good condition, paper thin skin.
> 
> That big dude on the left is Ralphy?
> 
> He is big. He looks happy too.


Yeah man all this flatness crap, dude didn't look that flat to me, hence the reason he came second and not last :tongue10:


----------



## RAIKEY

FFS! baz thats the first time i seen your face since you started the diet i think,.....jeees ,...

the lads are right tho you look like a seasoned pro in the pics mate well done ,....

you such hot stuff tho you made J sweat ,...lol look at his pits in the pics,....pmsl soz J but you are a sweat beast..

WTF with the Flat comments,....??...

i can make random comments using words i hear real bodybuilders saying ,...like "smooth" or "dry" or "hmm i thort he was a lil flat" ......until you've stood up there i dont think ,..........well i'll leave it at that,.......


----------



## Magic Torch

RAIKEY said:


> FFS! baz thats the first time i seen your face since you started the diet i think,.....jeees ,...
> 
> the lads are right tho you look like a seasoned pro in the pics mate well done ,....
> 
> you such hot stuff tho you made J sweat ,...lol look at his pits in the pics,....pmsl soz J but you are a sweat beast


Fekin tosspot! I didn't bring a spare t-shirt! 

Stu ask Baz why he has a beard in the pics PMSL


----------



## RAIKEY

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Fekin tosspot! I didn't bring a spare t-shirt!
> 
> Stu ask Baz why he has a beard in the pics PMSL


nah ! i want you to tell me !! go on ...spill!


----------



## Borris

i was actualy thinking that.. why didnt you have a shave baz? lol.


----------



## Magic Torch

RAIKEY said:


> nah ! i want you to tell me !! go on ...spill!


quote"Cause I dont want that horrid Stuy to take the mick out of my thin face, like I did when it happend to him" unquote PMSL

He's gonna beat me


----------



## RAIKEY

was it so his stage weight was an ounce more ,...for the stats,....


----------



## RAIKEY

pmsl.......

he knows i love him however skinny his face is,......


----------



## Borris

lmfao


----------



## Littleluke

^^^ I'm not saying he looked skinny LOL But I recon he could have looked fuller and based on what baz said it was diet related! I still think he looks like a monster! I was just agreein with baz! You're quads are excellent btw! And you do look like a damn pro!


----------



## RAIKEY

i wasnt havin a go at you lukey ,...i never even looked properly who made the comments,...i just skimmed the thread and saw the word flat,...

but you got to realise, its such a fine balance to get the condtition/mass/water/carbing thing spot on,....even the pro's have trouble,...

so for a 1st time to get it as good as Baz did is outstanding....and really Baz has aimed his prep for 2 weeks from now,...so this is a real learning curve,.......this was just a taster,.....


----------



## Ralphy

DB said:


> yeah ralphy was a good guy!! i came out afte ri had been on and there was some random dude in my group of mates LOL he still didnt introduce himself till like 10 mins later!!
> 
> top bloke tho!


LMAO... just though i'd give you a bit of time to talk to your mates first after your 1st show then next thing i know we were all taking a picture together  .


----------



## Borris

hahaha, sound like a top bloke ralph. i know how hard it is meeting people for the first time, u dont know what to talk about etc. thumbs up to you for that


----------



## Borris

i take it you know all about flatness luke, seen as though you have been bodybuilding for years... and been through the phazes of competeing....

congrats on the show baz, you looked great. how did it feel? i would of shat me self, loads of people looking at me etc. well atleast u know what its like, and you will probably feel better doing the next show as the nerves wont be there as much.

good luck in the next show, im sure u will do well.


----------



## hackskii

The opposite of flat is full.

I noticed he didnt look as full as I thought he should.

He looks great I wasnt picking on him, maybe he just needed a bit more carbs the night before thats all.

I have never competed maybe ask the experts that have what he could have changed.

Remember I am looking at pictures.


----------



## Magic Torch

hackskii said:


> The opposite of flat is full.
> 
> I noticed he didnt look as full as I thought he should.
> 
> He looks great I wasnt picking on him, maybe he just needed a bit more carbs the night before thats all.
> 
> I have never competed maybe ask the experts that have what he could have changed.
> 
> Remember I am looking at pictures.


Dude you know Baz he wont take it personal! Anyway he was talking to Wade and James L after so i'm sure he got some good tips, and a certain mr Scarbourgh is also helping him and one of the biggest guys I know helping with posing I'm sure he will be fine for the Stars!

Lets get this back on track, Baz whats the plan for the next two weeks dude?

:bounce: :lift: :bounce:


----------



## Littleluke

That's cool RAIKEY my friend! I couldn't even imagin how difficult it is coming 100% in all areas.. This thread really urges me to compete! Looking forward to the stars  .. I'm up for going to this show but bit worried I'll get lost on the journey LOL


----------



## winger

lukeybigarms said:


> That's cool RAIKEY my friend! I couldn't even imagin how difficult it is coming 100% in all areas.. This thread really urges me to compete! Looking forward to the stars  .. I'm up for going to this show but bit worried I'll get lost on the journey LOL


Me too. I blame it on alcohol and weed.  .............lol.


----------



## Magic Torch

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm up for going to this show but bit worried I'll get lost on the journey LOL


we're not worried about you getting lost :tongue10:


----------



## DB

I don't take offence guys u know me!!

The plan for the next 2 weeks&#8230; well&#8230; I have upped my fats as of 2day so hopefully be a lil more fuller over the next few days and I think I can handle a few more carbs in the carb up so I will try that aswell&#8230; also a few fellow competitors said my tan was a lil light and get that sorted for next time.. so another coat it is!!

I do feel I was a lil flat but whats done is done and 2nd place I am happy with I wanted more than anything to come in lean and I was the leanest in my class so that's that done!!

It's a big learning curve and I'm ready to smash it at the stars!! My trophy looks too lonely on its own!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> I don't take offence guys u know me!!
> 
> The plan for the next 2 weeks&#8230; well&#8230; I have upped my fats as of 2day so hopefully be a lil more fuller over the next few days and I think I can handle a few more carbs in the carb up so I will try that aswell&#8230; also a few fellow competitors said my tan was a lil light and get that sorted for next time.. so another coat it is!!
> 
> I do feel I was a lil flat but whats done is done and 2nd place I am happy with I wanted more than anything to come in lean and I was the leanest in my class so that's that done!!
> 
> *It's a big learning curve and I'm ready to smash it at the stars!! My trophy looks too lonely on its own!!!*


Yeah man thats what i'm talking about! Lets **** a few more people off with more horns!

Man we'll be mob handed down there! should be a few of us!

:bounce:


----------



## Littleluke

:jerk: Jamie :rage:


----------



## Jay 69

Well done DB mate you did the forum proud you looked ace good luck for the stars.


----------



## winger

DB said:


> It's a big learning curve and I'm ready to smash it at the stars!! My trophy looks too lonely on its own!!!


That's what im talking about, get em champ!


----------



## romeo69

Sorry i couldn't make it, just got back today.

Well done mate, u look in super nick, all the best for the next one.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Congratulations on coming second. How many did you manage on the day? 400? 450?

This was the Annabel Chong thing you PM'd me about, right...?


----------



## fits

Congratulations mate, well done. im sure you will go on to get alot more medals, and first places :beer1:


----------



## DB

Ok 11 days from the stars

Had abit of a blowout Sunday nite and a lil treat Monday moring and back on the diet properly yesterday..i am struggling to stick to the diet at the mo as the blow out on Sunday has made me realise how nice food can be&#8230; trying to get myself focased and gonna train hard 2nite got legs&cardio.. so chin up Baz!

Really really tired at the mo.. infact exhausted in the gym I have the strength of a 5 yr old&#8230; upped my fats so hopefully this will keep me that lil bit fuller up to the stars

Hopefully I shall come in fuller and tighter at the stars I think I have noted what I did wrong (not dark enough under carbed and cut out water too late) so fingers crossed I will bring a better lump to the stars!

Gear is pretty much the same tren/masteron and winny orals all from those good guys at sci tech lol!!

looking forward to this being over so I can rest and eat taking 2 weeks of the gym at least before I get back in to get some serious mass for a return to the stage in 2008!!


----------



## hackskii

Good luck mate.


----------



## Littleluke

Chin up mate! You can eat all the **** you want when it's over! Well done again for your placing, excellent!


----------



## winger

DB said:


> Hopefully I shall come in fuller and tighter at the stars I think I have noted what I did wrong (not dark enough under carbed and cut out water too late) so fingers crossed I will bring a better lump to the stars!


What is this hopfully sh1t? Dude you look good, you got one under your belt, I thought you looked awsome now............geterdone! 

I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't pass hackskii up in rep points...........lol.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> What is this hopfully sh1t? Dude you look good, you got one under your belt, I thought you looked awsome now............geterdone!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't pass hackskii up in rep points...........lol.


Bitch that aint gonna happenmg:

But if it does I would welcome it, DB is a good lad......Much respect going his way....

In fact I think I will hit him to catch up:tongue10:  :beer1:


----------



## winger

Well hit me too cause he passed me. Now I just have to stay ahead of big...........lol. You know big. The guy that hasn't posted a pic ever..........I love the suspense.


----------



## DB

ok did legs, abs and cardio yesterday was a really good session legs are nice and sore this morning just how i like them to be after a good training session...

keeping the cardio how it is at the mo and eating a few more carbs... as i prefer to eat more and do more cardio than eat less and not do cardio....

cardio also passes the time and stops me dreaming about food!!

woke up this morning lookin alot fuller and just as tight as i was a few days from the hercules... i stepped on stage at 14st3 on sunday and i think i can come in a few lbs heavier without sacrificing condition.... the proof is in the pudding as they say...

no weights 2nite just abit more cardio at home after my last carb meal... then a nice bath to chill out and try to get some of this fukin dream tan off... its all patchy now that its fading and its making me look like a cross between a leper and a leopard 

so all in all i am in good spirits and lookin ok for the stars!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Sounds good bro, cant w8 to see u on stage! keep it up!


----------



## supercell

Stay focused fella, its the sign of a true champ. We all have bad days when we think fukc this but you gotta think its only really a week away.

When times get really tough think of me dieting since 2003 with just a few months off here and there, then you'll realise ya being a wuss!!

Dont worry about your weight, just condition. With a bold carb up and slightly lower fat and water levels you could look a whole lot different. Just think one final push to the finish and put your heart and soul into it.

If you need a chat PM me and I'll give you my number then you can bleat away if you wish!!

Just out of interest when did you cut your water and carbs before the Hercules?

James


----------



## 3752

we have to all remember that this is DB's first show and therfore things like carb ups and water manipulation won't be bang on, Baz i felt that you was a little hard on yourself on tuesday when i saw you i have been in this game for 15yrs and i am still learning..


----------



## Littleluke

Just from baz's pics he looks like he has been competing for years.. You look awesome bud and you're only going to get better.


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Stay focused fella, its the sign of a true champ. We all have bad days when we think fukc this but you gotta think its only really a week away.
> 
> When times get really tough think of me dieting since 2003 with just a few months off here and there, then you'll realise ya being a wuss!!
> 
> Dont worry about your weight, just condition. With a bold carb up and slightly lower fat and water levels you could look a whole lot different. Just think one final push to the finish and put your heart and soul into it.
> 
> If you need a chat PM me and I'll give you my number then you can bleat away if you wish!!
> 
> Just out of interest when did you cut your water and carbs before the Hercules?
> 
> James


cheers james!

i used dandelion root to cut the water started that on thurs night..

stopped water at about 8pm sat nite then had probably 8 sips from then till after the show...carbs went like...

thurs 700

fri 500

sat 360

sunday mornin steak&100g spuds

lunch 400g turkey 100g spuds

rice cakes throught the afternoon and a few brownies when i was pumpin up

oh glass of wine on sat nite and sunday lunch


----------



## supercell

See PM mate

James


----------



## DB

sweeeeeeet


----------



## winger

Nice to see the experianced guys stepping up.

I do wish the experianced guys would have been there a week ago! :rolleye11

It's ok, DB, slay them on round two! Your my hero!


----------



## 3752

they where.....i don't understand why some think DB looked bad last week yes he could of been fuller but hell it was his first show so there was no refrence point to how many carbs he had to take in....


----------



## Captain Hero

BADBOYJTS said:


> Well done DB mate you did the forum proud you looked ace good luck for the stars.


Aye mate nice going Baz! Your the man!


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> they where.....i don't understand why some think DB looked bad last week yes he could of been fuller but hell it was his first show so there was no refrence point to how many carbs he had to take in....


Quite agree Paul, you never know how somebody will respond to carbs until they actually start taking them in and DB knows that next time he can be bolder with the carb up.

For my guest spot I took in 800g, 700, and 500g and still felt flattish. Next time I will hit the 1000g mark for the first day....and man I cant wait for that one!!

We never stop learning about our bodies and it will be the same for DB probably 5 years from now. Each year we grow so the parameters change and our calorific needs change too as will the amount of carbs we need to ingest to ilicit the same response.

James


----------



## 3752

exactly James i had to stick a stake in the ground when advising DB on his carb up last week but from the feedback it seems he was flat so definatly can push it alittle more next time...

As you know james i am one of the worst when it comes to carbs in the last week it will be an intresting time next year


----------



## DB

yeah i'm glad i came in tight and flat rather than full but smooth so i'm glad i stuck with your advise on that paul... its a good starting point and hopefully this time i can improve it slightly...


----------



## supercell

Dont be afraid of the carbs Mr Scarb' It will transform the way you look.

Agree DB, always best to be flatter than too full and watery. Run the ideas I have given you past Paul and see what he thinks.

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Dont be afraid of the carbs Mr Scarb' It will transform the way you look.


this is what i am hoping for james as i intend to be in the top 3 at the british next year and i aint doing that coming in flat...



supercell said:


> Agree DB, always best to be flatter than too full and watery. Run the ideas I have given you past Paul and see what he thinks.
> 
> J


Baz James is one of the few guys i would go to for advice so you can be sure his advice will take in all that i advised you to do for the Hercules show, remember to write everything you do down so that you can refer to this at a later show.

I will be in hayes the night before the show so if you have any issues give me a shout mate....


----------



## hackskii

What a great thread.

I love reading the advice of the experts.

There is quite the depth of knowledge in the comp settings here.

Nice thing about it is this is a great chance for DB to learn and grow.

He was pretty ripped.


----------



## winger

Nice to see the experts helping out the first timers. 

Cant wait to see DB in the next show with all the help.


----------



## DB

ok monday morning 6 days from the stars!!

feeling quite good... very upbeat as the end is so close now!!

looking alot tighter and fuller than i was 6 days before the hercules which can only be a good thing.. will start carbin again on thursday and will try to be totally depleted by wed nite...

gonna be braver with the carb up this tie and i have some vitargo which is meant to be delivered today which will help i hope!

everythin is as sorted as it can be for the weekend so just waiting for it all to be over i think my category are the first on which will be good as then i can chill in the crowd with the uk-m lot eat my KFC and cheer on the other 3 mates i have in the show!! 

shame i missed the show in hackney yesterday i would hve gone if i knew james was competing and so many pros were there!! oh well next year and then i can sit in the crowd eating my doughnuts!!


----------



## winger

DB said:


> oh well next year and then i can sit in the crowd eating my doughnuts!!


Just make sure you wash it down with a coke.


----------



## romeo69

winger said:


> Just make sure you wash it down with a big cock.


Sick puppy.


----------



## hackskii

Well, it will be interesting to see DB how the carb-up deal is going to go.

Good luck mate in advance.


----------



## Steedee

It was the 2nd cat last year mate. Juniors where on first then first timers.

Very best of luck for Sunday mate. Sorry I cant be there to cheer you on.


----------



## DB

Steedee said:


> It was the 2nd cat last year mate. Juniors where on first then first timers.
> 
> Very best of luck for Sunday mate. Sorry I cant be there to cheer you on.


cheers dude

ok so tuesday...

yesterday i did chest&bi's at the gym had a really good workout..

going tonight to do legs only light tho and 2mrw will be a full body depletion workout... then its feet up and eat uptill sunday!! woohooo

Food is always on my mind at the mo i keep wanting to cheat but the end is so close i know i can make it a few more days! as soon as i start carbing up i dont really crave junk anyway as i'm always full

still doing 45 mins cardio am 30 pm and will carry that on 2day& 2mrw

looking tighter and fuller than i was leading up to the stars so fingers crossed!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> cheers dude
> 
> ok so tuesday...
> 
> yesterday i did chest&bi's at the gym had a really good workout..
> 
> going tonight to do legs only light tho and 2mrw will be a full body depletion workout... then its feet up and eat uptill sunday!! woohooo
> 
> Food is always on my mind at the mo i keep wanting to cheat but the end is so close i know i can make it a few more days! as soon as i start carbing up i dont really crave junk anyway as i'm always full
> 
> still doing 45 mins cardio am 30 pm and will carry that on 2day& 2mrw
> 
> looking tighter and fuller than i was leading up to the stars so fingers crossed!


Thats true though I dont really crave junk food too much, more chicken and rice with a nice spanish sauce (Tomatos, Peppers etc) yum yum!

Are you going to get straight back in to a bulker after Sun or are you gonna have a little while off?


----------



## DB

just a quick bulker mate nothing crazy a nice amount of sust for the first week then NPP and prop week 3&4 then an awesome PCT after that


----------



## hackskii

Good luck my man.


----------



## winger

DB said:


> looking tighter and fuller than i was leading up to the stars so fingers crossed!


I think I love this guy!

DB, you are the man. I can see you already are more confident and know what you are doing way more than just a month ago. Good luck and slay them will ya!


----------



## hackskii

Hey DB mate, I need the exact dates for your travels to the US.

I will hook you up big time on your hotel rates. It will be next to nothing for the biggest room.

PM or e-mail me your dates with you and Lisa.

Also tell me where you want to stay or visit, I will hook you up like no other.


----------



## DB

PM sent!


----------



## DB

hey guys 2day is quite a milestone in my prep...

it was my last mornin cardio session!!!

been doing 45mnis am for the last 12 weeks now its finally over!!

am finishing up my carb depletion 2day with a full body workout and cardio after work...

then home to slump with no carbs untill i wake up in the morning and get teh vitargo down me!! woohooooo

i woke up this morning bunged up and shat myself thinkin i was getting ill... Venetia is off to the docs today to get anti biotics as she has picked up a throat infection!!

nasty...

roll on monday morning!!


----------



## Magic Torch

That sounds nasty 

Is she still gonna compete? Wish her well from me dude.


----------



## 3752

she aint going to be using the anti biotics though


----------



## DB

yeah i told her not to paul i thought they fuk up your water levels etc...

yeah she'll be fine Jamie.. just milking it


----------



## supercell

Just a word of advice for your next show. Leave legs alone for the last 14 days before a show. They wont shrink, they will only get tighter and more cut. I trained my legs for the first time in 4 weeks on monday and will only train them once more in my prep for the Worlds.

Also cardio should really be stopped the weekend before or at latest on the monday, same reason, the legs hold an awful lot of fluid when doing a lot of cardio and this gives them time to fully drain and for the cuts to come through.

Hope all goes well for the carb up.

James


----------



## DB

Cheers for the heads up james...

hope the carb up goes well 2!! cant wait for 2mrw!!


----------



## Venetia

Ok im feelin better now, rested last night and this morning. Just did full body workout and was hard with no carbs in the system!!

I keep drifting off to 'the land of food' at the moment im dreaming of cheesey nachos and banoffee pie....mmmmmm..

Anyway guys really lookin forward to seein you all this sunday.

Woohoo DB!!!


----------



## DB

Frog said:


> Ok im feelin better now, rested last night and this morning. Just did full body workout and was hard with no carbs in the system!!
> 
> I keep drifting off to 'the land of food' at the moment im dreaming of cheesey nachos and banoffee pie....mmmmmm..
> 
> Anyway guys really lookin forward to seein you all this sunday.
> 
> Woohoo DB!!!


Sounds good V!!!

i'll be in the supermarket on saturday night doing my junkfood shop for the next day!! its awesome knowing that u can eat all the junk in your trolley in under 24 hours!!!


----------



## Venetia

Good luck with your final workout!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB

Frog said:


> Good luck with your final workout!!!!!!!!


thanks i'm gettin goosebumps


----------



## winger

Frog, are you competing too?


----------



## 3752

yes she is mate she is coming in nicely great seperation and hardness....


----------



## DB

winger said:


> Frog, are you competing too?


Yeah frog is venetia...

god knows why she changed her name to that mate!lol


----------



## Littleluke

bit random lol! Frog?


----------



## DB

well well well..

thursday morning:

Its all over now! last day of traingin and cardio was yesterday now just putting my feet up till sunday and carbing up!! i find it easy to be clean when carbing up as i'm always full so dont really crave junk!!

c u guys on Sunday!


----------



## romeo69

All the best for sunday mate, go knock them out.


----------



## hackskii

Can V post up any pics of herself?

I cant see much of anything in her avatar.


----------



## DB

mmmm i will take some of her on sunday mate i wont see her before then unless she sends me some


----------



## winger

Lets see more pics. 

Good luck DB and Venetia!

Remember, for those who go to the contest, please take some pics for those who cant make it.


----------



## Littleluke

I'm taking my camersa so I'll get pics of everyone! Group UKM pics


----------



## TypeR

good luck you 2! i cant make it work 

Ben


----------



## supercell

Good luck big man. I'll be arriving about 2 so keep a look out and I'll give you that muscle sheen.

J


----------



## winger

littleluke said:


> I'm taking my camersa so I'll get pics of everyone! Group UKM pics


Thanks man.


----------



## hackskii

Im excited.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## DB

cheers guys not long now!! i'm all tanned up and really wanna guzzle a pint of coke with some junk food!!

oh well can do that in about mmmmm 10 hours 

see some of u lot later


----------



## romeo69

Gd luck mate, soon be time for tht K.F.C.


----------



## hackskii

It should be over by now right?


----------



## TypeR

hackskii said:


> It should be over by now right?


yeah cmon the suspense is killing me lol :beer1:

Ben


----------



## winger

TypeR said:


> yeah cmon the suspense is killing me lol :beer1:
> 
> Ben


Me too!


----------



## hackskii

Someone must know.


----------



## Borris

come on... we want results and pics


----------



## Timmy Smooth

I saw him just before it started - he was very tanned. Didn't have a ticket, but excited to hear results, and particularly how he felt the second time round.


----------



## Ralphy

Just heard from Baz and Jamie.... 4th out of 13 in his class.

I'm sure you'll hear more shortly.


----------



## Borris

sweet


----------



## hackskii

Nice


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Juss came back from the show! baz looked awesome, easily one of the best condition on stage but the class was soooo tough! in the end some HUGE guy won, and i mean HUGE!!! easly had 7+ years on him! so well done to him!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Safe as f*ck, man!


----------



## Littleluke

Just got back from the show.. great to finally meet you all, GREAT guys! Didn't get a chance to speak to Pscarb as I understand he was busy with his competitors which is fair enough! James L is absolutely huge in person so is TinyTom! Good show though! Very well done Baz mate, great result.. As ash said, the guy who won was huge!


----------



## Littleluke

good to meet you aswell timmysmoothe!


----------



## Littleluke

As Baz walked on stage RAIKEY shouted Go on Dirty Barry LOL!

The pictures I have of the stage are auwful and blurry! Really dissapointed that I couldn't get some decent pics! Here's one of me and Baz!


----------



## Timmy Smooth

littleluke said:


> good to meet you aswell timmysmoothe!


Safe, man, nice to meet you too. If I'd had more time I'd have asked to see your car.


----------



## Littleluke

LOL! I HATE MY CAR!!!!! When I was driving up to the show I phoned Baz and could barely hear him because of the dam exhuast!!


----------



## hackskii

Man, that would have been fun.

I bet I would have yelled right along with Raikey.

Good job buddy.

Im so proud of you.


----------



## tom2006

i went to see the show as chris hu competed in the first timers was goin from my gym but when i got there it was sold out.i wasnt impressed at all wat a waste of a jorney. what where the results?


----------



## romeo69

Well done Baz, any news on V?


----------



## DB

Venetia won her class!! there was only 2 of them in the class but if any more turned up i think the result would have been the same!!!

well done Venetia!! or venitia as they were calling you 

was a good day and pleased to finish 4th.. the dude that one chris something was massive and to be honest wouldnt have looke dout of place in the heavies!!

but had a quick chat to him back stage and he was a nice bloke so i aint complaining!!

it was nice to have everyone there to support me... thanks for coming guys!!

Raikey u are lookin massive at the mo man!! time to play catch up now  

Thanks to james (supercell) for giving me the tan sheen stuff top bloke!! best of luck in 4 weeks man!!!

so thats it for me now!! the brownies are cooking in th eoven as we speak.... off to krispy kreams for some doughnuts in abit and followed by junk and a nice meal out with lisa and off to the cinema to see saw3 and munch more sweets and junk

cheers for all the support over the last 3 months 

time to get some serious mass when i get back in the gym!!

ash... see u at KFC 

here is a lil pic of ash,me,lisa,luke,cap,jamie


----------



## leanman

Well done baz, it takes a special person to get up on stage!

A better man than i, for sure!

Stuart Core looked impressive in the pics i have seen


----------



## Littleluke

He looked awesome mate! I agree with you Baz that guy would have done well in the heavies! His condition was nothing compared to yours though mate, Your legs didn't even need flexing! All in all a good day.. Sorry I shot off without saying goodbye mate but I couldn't find ya lol! You were too busy looking for more junk to eat I recon!


----------



## Littleluke

Oh man and the ab pose! You nailed that every time and you know you did!


----------



## leanman

Damn it tried to edit and add link...

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=70617


----------



## winger

Nice link Leanman.

Congratulations DB, you are the man!


----------



## Tatyana

Hey hun,

I would have to say that you had better condition that at least two of the guys in the first three places. ONE guy though, had feathered hamstrings OMG!

The guy who came first did have the size and a nice shape, but condition, well, like I said, yours was much better.

First timers and masters can be some of the toughest classes.

You are going to clean up in height and/or weight classes. Mind you, it may be novice class next.

You guys have it so easy with all the beginners classes 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero

just got back from the show! Have to say I didnt agree with the judging much as I think the guy who won only won because of his size, Baz easily had one of the best conditions on stage and defo the best legs!

Was good to finally meet everyone! Was real surprised with how big you are Raikey man! Put things in perspective for me as it shows just what kind of condition you have to be in to compete and definately has inspired me.

Baz was good to chat to you and get your thoughts on competing mate and how you felt leading up to it, good day!


----------



## Littleluke

Nice to meet you Cap mate! how far was the hotel from the show? RAIKEY is a big guy and was nice to chat too although I couldn't understand a bloody word !! lol..


----------



## Littleluke

Oh and Poor Tat with her leg! Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

yeah bigup to cap and Stu for making a long ass journy!!! Stu is def bigger then wen i met him! killa arms on ya! out of curiosity wat time did V go on?


----------



## Captain Hero

littleluke said:


> Nice to meet you Cap mate! how far was the hotel from the show? RAIKEY is a big guy and was nice to chat too although I couldn't understand a bloody word !! lol..


Wasnt actually too far! When I got my taxi the driver sounded like Borat so I thought i was gonna end up a long way away from my hotel mg:

Nice to meet you too mate 

Ash! Bigman! I was shattered when I met everyone and im absoloutly shattered now! Funny how sitting on your ass for 5 hours takes it out of ya? i got some pics that ill post up later too, hopefully they will look better and clearer on my comp


----------



## hackskii

I bet that was so fun.


----------



## 3752

just got back home after probably one of the most hectic weekend of my life i did not know how tough it was looking after 3 competitors... 

First off...DB you looked awesome mate i had you 3rd you definitely looked better than the pics i saw from the Hercules sorry i didn't get to talk to you much though mate.....but well done.

As most of you know i prepped Venetia and the girl did me proud and won her class although we had intended to get her into the U57kg class we missed the weight and so she qualified in the O57kg class, the girl she was up against had just won the amateur ifbb European title she had great condition but could not compete with V's overall package of muscle and femininity.

she was great onstage and was so chuffed to have not only won but to have qualified for the finals all i can say is watch this space for next yr....

I also prepped a guy in the novice class but unfortunately the night before was in hospital with a stomach bug/virus but the guy still competed and looked the business but to flat to challenge for the top places but well done Scott a true trooper...

My third athlete was the junior wonder Stuart core, Stuart has been dogged for the last few yrs with having great genetics(22inch guns onstage) but not hitting the condition needed for the move from junior to Heavyweight class....so my goal for Stuart was to have him in the best shape he has ever been and to like V qualify for the finals next yr he placed a very close 2nd in a tough Heavyweight class and grabbed an invite to the finals....

I have to apologise to all the board members that went to the show that i did not get time to speak to i was not being a d1ck but had loads on my mind.....it was a great showing from the members of the board and i know it makes all the difference when you are on stage and you have a big following supporting you....Raikey great to meet you and the missus mate....

so there you have it definitely one of the best shows i have been to everyone i know who competed did themselves and their supporters proud and to top it all my jeans and T-shirt was covered in Dream Tan.... 

roll on next year when i walk the boards...


----------



## Littleluke

What's next in line then baz?


----------



## DB

littleluke said:


> What's next in line then baz?


dunno mate defo gonna do another comp dont think it will be next year but it will be happening sooner or later!! prob similar time 2008 i;'ll only be 25 then

for now its just killing the deads&squats and gettign some serious size!!:beer1:


----------



## crazycacti

i've not seen any pics of DB yet, but I have seen a couple of Venetia... very very impressed...

the two i have have seen of her are on this link:

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=70617


----------



## hackskii

V looks way bigger than her opponent, arms, legs and shoulders.


----------



## romeo69

hackskii said:


> V looks way bigger than her opponent, arms, legs and shoulders.


And very fit, yum yum.:love:


----------



## Magic Torch

I had Baz down forth. At one point the judges pulled Baz up with the second and third placed guys and as Raikey said this is a good sign of their intentions.....

I think the only thing the other guys had was some size, his condition was nailed. He also looked beter than at Hercules, so he defo learnt from that, which is great. The second place guy was the dude who beat him at Hercules and he is now going to the british so at least baz was beaten by a good athlete. I personally think that in the future he will do sooooo much better, once a little more size is packed on as the condition side was 100% IMO

Baz man 2008 you will defo have the size and judging by the last few shows the novices looks like it will be screaming for you in 2008! I cant wait for that maybe that yorkshire lad may do it with you? That would be fun!

And dude I think so many peeps have been reading this and been given some huge inspiration, I know I have!

And well done to V you looked awesome!


----------



## Captain Hero

romeo69 said:


> And very fit, yum yum.:love:


Aye mate I didnt stick around to see her compete but just saw those pics, she looks awesome!

Nice one Venetia!


----------



## hackskii

So baz did you eat more carbs this time around.

Did you look fuller?

I bet right now you could pack on some decent size being so lean.

Good bulking cycle of tren and something else would pack on some size.

Id like to see some picks too.


----------



## leanman

Did i hear correct, was there a mistake with the placings??

Baz you heard anything???

Pscarb??

Anyone??


----------



## DB

mistake was in the heavies but i think that was just rumors??

yeah i had so many carbs this time!!

i cut my water out saturday morning but sat afternoon i was eating flapjacks pancakes u name it lol!!

no water then u cant spill over!!! came in much drier!!

just time for mass now!!

just a quick bulker of sust for a few weeks come off go clean get my bloods done and then come back with a cycle march time


----------



## 3752

yes the rumours are that their was a mistake with the top 3 i am going to be speaking to someone tomorrow about it but even if their was a mistake it is in the past and all 3 qualified so no one suffered...


----------



## winger

This is the best thread on the web. You go Db!


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey hey hey

told ya mate!!!

well done big man

you done yourself proud mate!!!!


----------



## Jay 69

Well done baz you did uk-m proud but wheres the pics i thought with all you guys the, the would of been loads posted on here by now come on lads gets those photos up.


----------



## DB

man they were too far in the audience to get decent pics just waiting for headzman to send em some pro pics and i will get some up


----------



## Littleluke

I took loads of photos but the lighting made everyone go blurry! Bit of a pain really! Got a nice group pic though!


----------



## Littleluke

just noticed in the group pic that baz still had his hobnobs in his hand LOL! He wouldn't put them down for nothing!!


----------



## Jay 69

DB said:



> man they were too far in the audience to get decent pics just waiting for headzman to send em some pro pics and i will get some up


wicked will be good to see what you were like on stage.


----------



## DB

BADBOYJTS said:


> wicked will be good to see what you were like on stage.


I was awesome PMSL


----------



## 3752

here is a link to some more pics of both venetia and my other athlete stuart core...

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=70748


----------



## DB

ok tuesday morning!

really happy its all over i really enjoied the whoel thing..

i have put on well over a stone since sunday mornign already but filled up with water from all the junk!!!

gonna calm it down as off today to return back to some type of normalilty..


----------



## Venetia

Hey baz what a hectic weekend, i was annoyed that i was on so late, and had to watch everyone stuffing their faces! Lol

But it was a good experience and i too, have put on half a stone i think. My boots are now tight round my calves!!! Ohmygod eating normal food is sooo good tho!!


----------



## DB

Frog said:


> Hey baz what a hectic weekend, i was annoyed that i was on so late, and had to watch everyone stuffing their faces! Lol
> 
> But it was a good experience and i too, have put on half a stone i think. My boots are now tight round my calves!!! Ohmygod eating normal food is sooo good tho!!


Wait till we go out for dinner 2mrw!!! its gonna be a crazy feast!! Wait till u see how puffy my face is!! how long u having off the gym??


----------



## Fivos

Well done on your first year of competing DB and i am sure you will go onto bigger and better things from what people have said about your phsyqiue and show performance.

Enjoy your training and eating!

Fivos


----------



## DB

Cheers Fivos!!

onwards and upwards now!!

i am really looking forward to sitting in the crowd at the next show and enjoying it all firmly sat on ass eating to my hearts content!!!


----------



## Fivos

no probs mate you deserve it you have had a fantastic journey! So what are you plans? Fivos


----------



## DB

Fivos said:


> no probs mate you deserve it you have had a fantastic journey! So what are you plans? Fivos


come back for the novices in 2008 with some more decent mass and qualify for the british... thats the plan i am only 23 now so still have years left!! :beer1:


----------



## Fivos

Thats what im saying at 23 you have fantastic potential and i reckon in the coming years you will do some proper damage in any fed you compete in. Just dont be in a rush to put on the size as your shape is your ace up your sleeve.

Well done again pal.

Fivos


----------



## DB

cheers mate... na gonna keep it sensible with my 'supplementation' like i always have and see what i can put on.. quality mass dont want the distended blocky look!!!

we shall see

cheers mate

whats are your plans?


----------



## Fivos

Well like i mentioned on the other thread ive got the UIBBN World Natural Champs in Italy this weekend and i happy to say that everything seems to be going just like i want it to. After that it eating time as ive been dieting since March. Next year i will take off but maybe do some strong man comps as ive always fancied doing one. At 38 it does get harder to get in the condition which i want to... so maybe masters in 2 years time!Fivos


----------



## hackskii

Man those picks of V are outstanding. Those abs are killer so are her traps.

She looks really good with quite a bit of muscle.


----------



## DB

:tongue10: ok headz finally sent the pics lol cheers bro!!

here u go

weighing 14st 10 ish in the pics now 16st 7 3 weeks later opps lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Nice one, man, wicked condition.


----------



## winger

DB, you look sooooo good! Nice job. 

You have so much potential!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

nice ass too


----------



## Littleluke

I'd tap it LOL.. Seriously though mate you looked ace, even better in the flesh. I met up with Baz & Lisa over a week ago in Portsmouth for a BK and he's looking RAIKEY big now LOL.. Well done mate. I know I've said it 10000 times but you did great at your comp. Probably what inspired me to compete.


----------



## winger

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> nice ass too


True dat!


----------



## Magic Torch

littleluke said:


> I'd tap it LOL.. Seriously though mate you looked ace, even better in the flesh. I met up with Baz & Lisa over a week ago in Portsmouth for a BK and he's looking RAIKEY big now LOL.. Well done mate. I know I've said it 10000 times but you did great at your comp. Probably what inspired me to compete.


Man he was Sh1t didn't even win a Mars bar LMAO


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Magic Torch said:


> Man he was Sh1t didn't even win a Mars bar LMAO


LMAO! just saw him for sum bulking KFC, man is lookin Hench!! ****ed me off, even started choking a lil! oi we on for sat?


----------



## Magic Torch

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> LMAO! just saw him for sum bulking KFC, man is lookin Hench!! ****ed me off, even started choking a lil! oi we on for sat?


Yeah, I'll PM you.....


----------



## DB

yeah i'm down for the weekend!!! man u worried me abit when u started choking :boohoo:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

i thaught i was gonna freaken die b4 i dead lifted 200kg! LOL


----------



## hackskii

He does have a nice ass.

I like mine with just a little more meat on the bone

Heeeee heeee


----------



## winger

Just keeping it alive. :smoke:


----------



## Kel

Im a bit late like, but well done baz you look amazing in your avatar mate.

Well done to Venitia too you look awesome.


----------



## hackskii

Well, I still think you look really good bro.

Remember mods can see deleted posts

I can even bring it back to life if I so desiere

I think you should un-delete it, you look good. Still lean.


----------



## winger

Post it up. I am not a mod, cough, cough.

What's your password hacks.............lol

Post that sh1t will ya!


----------



## DB

lol i will post some pics but they were sh1t quality in a dark room i will get some outside 2mrw mornign if it aint ****in it down with rain again


----------



## hackskii

Rain?

You chaps get rain there eh?

Really?


----------



## NikiE

Just seen those pics...well done love, looking good.


----------



## hackskii

NikiE said:


> Just seen those pics...well done love, looking good.


Nice to see you back:bounce:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Nice to see you back:bounce:


True dat. Nickie is my favorite, only because she is hot as hell!

Not that I noticed. :smoke:


----------



## NikiE

Hello!! How the devil are you!!


----------



## winger

NikiE said:


> Hello!! How the devil are you!!


Couldn't be better and thanks for asking!

Are you single yet?


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Are you single yet?


Yes I am and thanks for asking


----------



## winger

LOL


----------



## Captain Hero

Some more pics from star


----------



## Captain Hero

and one more of the Jaquester


----------



## hackskii

KFC....OMG.......hee


----------



## winger

That was cool.


----------



## DB

LOL


----------



## NikiE

DB in KFC?? Surely not?? hehe:tongue10:


----------



## DB

NikiE said:


> DB in KFC?? Surely not?? hehe:tongue10:


would u believe it!!

taken at a recent 5-a-side competiton! hence the surf shorts!!...... what a dick!


----------



## DB

ahh someone resize that badboy i'm at work and dont have a program on my comp!


----------



## DB

Lil PDF from muscle&fitness also

barry.pdf


----------



## NikiE

ahh well done love, looking good!


----------



## hackskii

Pink board shorts?

Oh man, nobody wears pink here unless you are either gay or a woman.

And you guys get on me for white socks.....geeeeeeez


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> Pink board shorts?
> 
> Oh man, nobody wears pink here unless you are either gay or a woman.
> 
> And you guys get on me for white socks.....geeeeeeez


LOL dude i own more pink work shirts than any other colour!!! rotflmao!


----------



## winger

Nice pic. Resized. Who is it?


----------



## DB

mmmmm me u penis!lol

muckin around at a fancy dress football competition u should have seen what i was wearing under my jumper... it was about 3 degrees so it was pretty chappin in just shorts!


----------



## winger

Looking good. Nice calves and it's Mr. Penis to you.


----------



## DB

winger said:


> Looking good. Nice calves and it's Mr. Penis to you.


fat guys always have big calves


----------



## winger

DB said:


> fat guys always have big calves


Then I guess I have big calves then.


----------



## hackskii

I know I do.

DB, no guys wear pink here.

They do wear white socks tho....


----------



## Delhi

hackskii said:


> I know I do.
> 
> DB, no guys wear pink here.
> 
> They do wear white socks tho....


white socks is a no, no......................

Wear a pink shirt hacks, the ladies LURRRRRRVVVVV it


----------



## Magic Torch

Delhi said:


> white socks is a no, no......................
> 
> Wear a pink shirt hacks, the ladies LURRRRRRVVVVV it


Only allowed to wear pink shirts on a Thursday.......


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Only allowed to wear pink shirts on a Thursday.......


So now what, chartreuse is out then?


----------



## HisGirl

So how did you do yesterday at the stars of 2mrow? What division did you do? I was there but there were so many...


----------



## Magic Torch

HisGirl said:


> So how did you do yesterday at the stars of 2mrow? What division did you do? I was there but there were so many...


LOL this thread was from last year, he came 4th last year in the 1st timers! Baz was far to fat yesterday, he was asking me for diet advise as his diet of maccy D's and full fat coke this last year has left him searching his soul for the fire to get back in shape..........


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> LOL this thread was from last year, he came 4th last year in the 1st timers! Baz was far to fat yesterday, he was asking me for diet advise as his diet of maccy D's and full fat coke this last year has left him searching his soul for the fire to get back in shape..........


Ouch. :beer1:


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> LOL this thread was from last year, he came 4th last year in the 1st timers! Baz was far to fat yesterday, he was asking me for diet advise as his diet of maccy D's and full fat coke this last year has left him searching his soul for the fire to get back in shape..........


LOL! yeah i was there yesterday tucking into my KFC  certainly wasn't onstage otherwise they would have harpooned me off and sold me for whale skin&fat 

still looked 10x better than jamie:love:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> LOL! yeah i was there yesterday tucking into my KFC  certainly wasn't onstage otherwise they would have harpooned me off and sold me for whale skin&fat
> 
> still looked 10x better than jamie:love:


Yeah from the knee down! Look at my Calf's look at my calf's! Yeah all fat boys have big calfs!

 2 xxx


----------



## winger

You two get a room.


----------

